# North west - Order of merit ???



## Liverbirdie (Nov 13, 2012)

Hello all,

Itâ€™s just a kernel of an idea for now, but thought I would see if there is any interest, before finalising any plans.

The formula Iâ€™ve come up with is as follows:-

1.	Played under stableford format over 6 courses throughout the northwest, with the best total points after 6 rounds being the winner.
2.	We play 5 games at courses which get voted as the best options, after a vote on the forum., with it being fellow forum members courses, the final day being at Lee park in August/September.
3.	You have to play all 6 courses between April and August/September, either at mini-meets or on an ad-hoc basis with that courses member.

Suggested example as follows:-

April â€“ Lymm                              mini-meet over the weekend          (Junior and Karl are both members)
May â€“ Davyhulme                   mini-meet over the weekend or of a night (after work)
June â€“ Bolton old links           mini-meet over the weekend or of a night (after work)
July â€“ Chorley                            mini-meet over the weekend or of a night (after work)
August â€“ Ellesmere                 mini-meet over the weekend or of a night (after work)
August/September                 final day

We would need to pick courses that have forum members as members and they would have to be available after work or over a weekend, at certain points, with ideally more than 1 member available. If people canâ€™t make the mini-meet, they can separately arrange with the said member to play at both their conveniences. Play all games off yellow tees, maybe 7/8 handicap (to be agreed). We would be playing at each otherâ€™s courses so at hopefully discounted rates, as in a mini-meet or with a member.

All rounds have to be advised as their dedicated round in advance, and the cards have to be marked by a fellow forum member.

I would be willing to collate all the scores and organise, but would also be looking for one person to give me a hand.

What do people think, any other ideas, criticisms, thoughts?

Best regards,


----------



## 6inchcup (Nov 13, 2012)

sounds good,what happened to ROYAL ASHTON!!!!!!!!1


----------



## gjbike (Nov 13, 2012)

Great idea LB would be up for it.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 13, 2012)

Im in and would be able to help with the running of it if needed mate.


----------



## Val (Nov 13, 2012)

Great idea, someone tried to get this off ground last year up here 

If rounds are going to played on the whole mid week after work I may actually be able to do this if dates fit in.


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 13, 2012)

That's a great idea LB,  The member of each of the 6 clubs can take responsibility for organising the months Tee times etc and re organising for the those that can't play at the main weekend meet.
I suppose anyone that signs up has to be pretty flexible, the members of the clubs won't be able to keep playing separate rounds throughout the month with players that struggle to be available. Or I suppose there's no harm in some players missing a course, they'd just drop points.

Sounds like a great idea:thup:.....What does the winner Get?


----------



## Birchy (Nov 13, 2012)

Qwerty said:



			That's a great idea LB,  The member of each of the 6 clubs can take responsibility for organising the months Tee times etc and re organising for the those that can't play at the main weekend meet.
I suppose anyone that signs up has to be pretty flexible, the members of the clubs won't be able to keep playing separate rounds throughout the month with players that struggle to be available. Or I suppose there's no harm in some players missing a course, they'd just drop points.

Sounds like a great idea:thup:.....What does the winner Get?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah we need people who are willing to be course organisers or so to speak to voulnteer themselves before we select courses possibly?

Winner gets a european tour card


----------



## louise_a (Nov 13, 2012)

sounds like a good idea, I am playing off the reds though!


----------



## MGL (Nov 13, 2012)

Obviously, I'm an interloper from the NE region!

We had our first meet at the weekend and have decided to set up a kind of informal society and get together once a month to play a variety of local courses. Fun mainly, rather than an Order of Merit type thing, although that might develop.

I came across some really good online society management stuff at www.yourgolfsociety.com and signed up for the free trial (60 days free then Â£49 per year) and decided to give it a whirl and found it to be really good and dead simple to use. We've got all the scores posted from Saturday along with photo's quick write up, members contact details, handicap management etc etc.

Just thought I would point you in its direction in case you found it useful. I'm not linked to it in anyway !!


----------



## gregbwfc (Nov 13, 2012)

Like it LB.
Happy to put my place forward but would have to go on a few separate days as I can only sign in 3 guests at a time.
Think I'm the only member on here.


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 13, 2012)

I like the idea.  Reckon I could only make it if the ones in the summer months were after work though.


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 13, 2012)

Am up for this. I won't nominate my place at the moment though as I don't yet know where I'll be playing next year.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 13, 2012)

NWJocko said:



			I like the idea.  Reckon I could only make it if the ones in the summer months were after work though.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully everybody who offers their course as a host will be able to offer a few opportunities to get the relative card in at each course. I usually play a couple of times a week in the evening in summer so it wouldnt really be much of a change/effort for me in that sense.

Hopefully we get enough host courses/people to make this a success because its a quality idea.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 13, 2012)

Be rude not to (do all places on the list do food around 4ish?? :rofl


----------



## Karl102 (Nov 13, 2012)

Sounds like a great plan pal! Deffo pencil me in!


----------



## Junior (Nov 13, 2012)

Great idea.  May be struggling at the weekends though as I normally only play one game and have to do my duty at home the other day !!


----------



## Scouser (Nov 13, 2012)

Junior said:



			Great idea.  May be struggling at the weekends though as I normally only play one game and have to do my duty at home the other day !!
		
Click to expand...

My preference would be after work


----------



## Yerman (Nov 13, 2012)

I like the idea and would be up for it if mainly weekends.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 13, 2012)

Depending how we do it, players could play as many through the week as you want i would imagine. Im sure LB will have some more thoughts to share when he has read all this feedback.

How about the final day being at a neutral venue, somewhere for a day out like? Could be an idea.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 13, 2012)

Bugger - had to type this out twice, as wasn't logged in. Grrrr

A few points first:-

Royal Ashton - we don't want to make it too hard...

Qwerty - Top shout, a "captain" for each venue.

Birchy - There to help, as always - top man.

MGL - Thanks for the society tip, but as a member will be sorting each game, we should be ok, I also have excel in work!

Valentino - More than welcome.

I think that 12-20 is manageable/ideal, but don't want to exclude anyone, but if we reach 20 names over a few weeks, maybe call that enough. 

Birchy - In an ideal world we would have a neutral venue for the final match, but I doubt everyone would be available for that day, so would deprive them of fulfilling all their games, as out of say 16-20, there would always be 2-3 who could not make it on the day, I would have thought. It doesen't have to be Lee park, it can be one of the others, the only thing I would say is that it would ideally be a Saturday, and our club never has comps on a saturday (and I'm a shark). 

Interested - 

Me
Birchy
GJbike
Valentino
Qwerty
Louisea (off the reds)
GregBWFC                                       Preston offered
Bluewolf                                          new course a possibility, when sorted
Scouser
Karl102
Junior
Yerman

As Qwerty said, if each member from the designated course becomes "captain" for that venue, than good stuff, as it lightens the organising load. The example posted was just that. If the captain organises a mini-meet and say 12-14 turn up, at least he has 5 months either side to hoover up the other 6-8 people. We would need the captains to be available for midweek (evening) as well as weekends. he may even do the other 6-8 in 2-3 games, so not too much of a bane.

I'll discuss prizes later on, but in the meantime, who is willing to be a host captain, and name your course. These will also act as committee members, if any problems with decisions, but hopefully it won't come to that.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 13, 2012)

I was thinking neutral venue for final day as we might need Lee park as one of the 5 but looking at that list we should easily have enough especially if more join .

Im happy to be captain at my course Davyhulme park golf club.

I sure i could play as many different groups as necessary for everybody to get a card in as i play regular after work and also theres Sundays available at my club on weekends.


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm ok to sort Things at Chorley if needed, I suppose a small problem might be getting everyone signed in at at reduced rate at weekends.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 13, 2012)

Sure I can sort a deal out at Ellesmere.


----------



## gregbwfc (Nov 14, 2012)

Will pop to club tomorrow LB and have a chat with secretary to see what we can do.
What I do know is that the course is always busy of a weekend so that may be a problem.
Will let you know.


----------



## 6inchcup (Nov 14, 2012)

i'm in,i should be up and playing by then.


----------



## Karl102 (Nov 14, 2012)

Our kid will captain the Lymm meet


----------



## gjbike (Nov 14, 2012)

Going up to the club tomorrow to pick up my new Galvin Green jacket, will find out how many i can sign in at anyone time Monday to Thursday its only a Â£10 with a member.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 14, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Bugger - had to type this out twice, as wasn't logged in. Grrrr

A few points first:-

Royal Ashton - we don't want to make it too hard...

Qwerty - Top shout, a "captain" for each venue.

Birchy - There to help, as always - top man.

MGL - Thanks for the society tip, but as a member will be sorting each game, we should be ok, I also have excel in work!

Valentino - More than welcome.

I think that 12-20 is manageable/ideal, but don't want to exclude anyone, but if we reach 20 names over a few weeks, maybe call that enough. 

Birchy - In an ideal world we would have a neutral venue for the final match, but I doubt everyone would be available for that day, so would deprive them of fulfilling all their games, as out of say 16-20, there would always be 2-3 who could not make it on the day, I would have thought. It doesen't have to be Lee park, it can be one of the others, the only thing I would say is that it would ideally be a Saturday, and our club never has comps on a saturday (and I'm a shark). 

Interested - 

Me
Birchy
GJbike
Valentino
Qwerty
Louisea (off the reds)
GregBWFC                                       Preston offered
Bluewolf                                          new course a possibility, when sorted
Scouser
Karl102
Junior
Yerman

As Qwerty said, if each member from the designated course becomes "captain" for that venue, than good stuff, as it lightens the organising load. The example posted was just that. If the captain organises a mini-meet and say 12-14 turn up, at least he has 5 months either side to hoover up the other 6-8 people. We would need the captains to be available for midweek (evening) as well as weekends. he may even do the other 6-8 in 2-3 games, so not too much of a bane.

I'll discuss prizes later on, but in the meantime, who is willing to be a host captain, and name your course. These will also act as committee members, if any problems with decisions, but hopefully it won't come to that.
		
Click to expand...

Update:-

Interested - 

 Me
 Birchy
 GJbike
 Valentino
 Qwerty
 Louisea (off the reds)
 GregBWFC Preston offered
 Bluewolf new course a possibility, when sorted
 Scouser
 Karl102
 Junior
 Yerman
 6inchcup (hopefully)
 NWJocko
 StuC

15 so far 

Potential Captains / Courses offered:-

GJBike - Bolton old links
Junior (by his brother) with oberleutnant Karl102, as his batman - Lymm
Greg BWFC -  Preston
Louise - Ellesmere  (not ellesmere port, BTW)
Qwerty - Chorley
Birchy - Davyhulme
Blue wolf - TBA (in between clubs at the mo)
Liverbirdie (backed up with Scouser, hopefully StuC and Podgster) - (G)lee park

I suggest the following:-

1. Each captain contacts their club in the next week to ask about availability/prices/potential deals for a mini-meet and also advise the normal price to play with a member at the course (midweek and weekend). Also advise the normal price for play at your course.

2. Write a 4-5 line synopsis about your course (for the big Sunday, phone in vote). Tell us where it is, and any other relevant info. Also give a guide to normal weekday and weekend availability.

Over to you guys........


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 14, 2012)

Thought I said I was interested in this.......

My place is out the road and not worth the journey probably.

Happy to play midweek as I can work in Manchester or Liverpool those days....


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 14, 2012)

13 so far come on where's StuC?

Coooeeeyyy I'm over here * insert waving smilie*


----------



## Scouser (Nov 14, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			13 so far come on where's StuC?

Coooeeeyyy I'm over here * insert waving smilie*
		
Click to expand...

and here and here and there ....welcome to the group big trunks :ears:


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 14, 2012)

Scouser said:



			and here and here and there ....welcome to the group big trunks :ears:
		
Click to expand...


Oi yer little weasel, I've lost 17lb in the last 6 weeks ill have you know..... :upyours:


----------



## Scouser (Nov 14, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Oi yer little weasel, I've lost 17lb in the last 6 weeks ill have you know..... :upyours:
		
Click to expand...

:clap:

*insert bolox smiley*


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 14, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			13 so far come on where's StuC?

Coooeeeyyy I'm over here * insert waving smilie*
		
Click to expand...

Coooeeeyyy, Mr.Shifter      - or is is Mr. Sh(irtl)ifter....... 

Sorry NWJocko, thought I'd checked it properly. Now editted to include you 2 chaps.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 14, 2012)

Scouser said:



			:clap:

*insert BOLOX  smiley*
		
Click to expand...


I've not lost them yet. :wink:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 14, 2012)

Scouser said:



			:clap:

*insert bolox smiley*
		
Click to expand...

He did, he got frostbitten the other week and lost a toe. The sixth one (he's from Netherley, you know).


----------



## Scouser (Nov 14, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			I've not lost them yet. 

Click to expand...

Yeah that would have only been 0.1lb from what LB has told me


----------



## Scouser (Nov 14, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			He did, he got frostbitten the other week and lost a toe. The sixth one (he's from Netherley, you know). 

Click to expand...

he still has 6 left then


----------



## Val (Nov 14, 2012)

Looks like this has grown arms and legs, good stuff.

Can I suggest Silloth for the Sunday big finale 

Or somewhere like S&A, St Anne's OL or Hillside?


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 14, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Looks like this has grown arms and legs, good stuff.

Can I suggest Silloth for the Sunday big finale 

Or somewhere like S&A, St Anne's OL or Hillside?
		
Click to expand...

Good shout Val. lets make it a biggie. 

Can I suggest that we have a unique trophy for the eventual winner. Something that can be passed on from year to year. A golden sombrero or a mounted Dunlop putter.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 14, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			I suggest the following:-

1. Each captain contacts their club in the next week to ask about availability/prices/potential deals for a mini-meet and also advise the normal price to play with a member at the course (midweek and weekend). Also advise the normal price for play at your course.

2. Write a 4-5 line synopsis about your course (for the big Sunday, phone in vote). Tell us where it is, and any other relevant info. Also give a guide to normal weekday and weekend availability.
		
Click to expand...

Davyhulme park
1. Price to play with member through the week Â£15, weekend Â£18. Normal price is Â£42 (2for1 accepted) im sure normal price wont be needed though as im quite flexible. Almost certain i could arrange a mini meet for as many as needed at above (with memeber) prices, heard of other members booking groups similar.

2, Davyhulme park is not the longest course you will come accross but its a tester for all handicaps. There is a lot of risk reward holes involved and some thinking will be required. There is a lot of trees so wayward hitters will get choked as position is key on a lot of holes. If you hit good shots at this course you will quite simply be rewarded. Location is about 5 mins from junction 10 of M60 near the trafford centre.

P.S Birchy's course guides will be available at Â£5 a pop and me as your personal course guide is only Â£10 a round .


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 14, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Good shout Val. lets make it a biggie. 

Can I suggest that we have a unique trophy for the eventual winner. Something that can be passed on from year to year. A golden sombrero or a mounted Dunlop putter.
		
Click to expand...

Something like this? Or are we  looking at something traditional.


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 14, 2012)

Qwerty said:



			Something like this? Or are we  looking at something traditional.
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking that we could mount a child's putter and call it the Stu-C bellyputter trophy.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 14, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			I was thinking that we could mount a child's putter and call it the Stu-C bellyputter trophy.
		
Click to expand...

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAH Love it that just made me cry with laughter ............... funniest post of 2012 

:clap:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 14, 2012)

Scouser said:



			HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAH Love it that just made me cry with laughter ............... funniest post of 2012 

:clap:
		
Click to expand...

Hey, if your gonna skit my mate, you'll have to go through me -  Weightwatchers united, we shall not be moved!


----------



## Scouser (Nov 14, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hey, if your gonna skit my mate, you'll have to go through me -  Weightwatchers united, we shall not be moved!
		
Click to expand...

Errrrr I just laughed (a lot)

Pick on the funny bloke who said it


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 14, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 14, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			I was thinking that we could mount a child's putter and call it the Stu-C bellyputter trophy.
		
Click to expand...

Hahahaha 20/10 :clap:


----------



## walshawwhippet (Nov 14, 2012)

If its not to late, an you squeeze a little un in, i'd be interested :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 14, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Hahahaha 20/10 :clap:
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate, it was bang out of order. I'll stand you a pint next time I see you...

Lets knock about a few ideas for a trophy, then we can have a vote on it. I don't mind sorting it out as I haven't put a course up for consideration...


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 14, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Sorry mate, it was bang out of order. I'll stand you a pint next time I see you...

Lets knock about a few ideas for a trophy, then we can have a vote on it. I don't mind sorting it out as I haven't put a course up for consideration...
		
Click to expand...

Don't be sorry fella I genuinely found it hilarious...... But I'll still take a pint off you :wink:


----------



## Birchy (Nov 14, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Sorry mate, it was bang out of order. I'll stand you a pint next time I see you...

Lets knock about a few ideas for a trophy, then we can have a vote on it. I don't mind sorting it out as I haven't put a course up for consideration...
		
Click to expand...

Depends what type of trophy we are after, one to keep year on year or a keeper for the winner. The year on year one might get awkward if somebody doesnt bring it back!


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 14, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Depends what type of trophy we are after, one to keep year on year or a keeper for the winner. The year on year one might get awkward if somebody doesnt bring it back! 

Click to expand...

Good thinking Batman. We could look at the possibility of making the trophy something like a T-Shirt with a slogan embroidered on it. Or something similar that could be given each year to the winning forumer and then kept..Lets have some ideas thrown about...


----------



## Scouser (Nov 14, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Good thinking Batman. We could look at the possibility of making the trophy something like a T-Shirt with a slogan embroidered on it. Or something similar that could be given each year to the winning forumer and then kept..Lets have some ideas thrown about...
		
Click to expand...

I'm a bandit and should be cut!!! That is not a decleration but an idea for the shirt...


----------



## Scouser (Nov 14, 2012)

One problem with a shirt.... I'm a medium u lot are xxl


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 14, 2012)

Scouser said:



			One problem with a shirt.... I'm a medium u lot are xxl
		
Click to expand...

Its not too much of a problem, Ive seen you play, you wouldnt be winning it anyway...:ears:


----------



## Scouser (Nov 14, 2012)

*insert suicidal smiley*You need to watch it that's 2 scousers you have had a pop at tonight .....


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 14, 2012)

Scouser said:



			*insert suicidal smiley*You need to watch it that's 2 scousers you have had a pop at tonight .....
		
Click to expand...

That sounds like a regular Saturday night out round Wigan for me then....:clap:

Any ideas for a trophy instead of a shirt then? Something not size dependant...But distinctive, and must be worn at all 2014's meets... Maybe a hat like Rory Sabbatini's?


----------



## Val (Nov 15, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			That sounds like a regular Saturday night out round Wigan for me then....:clap:

Any ideas for a trophy instead of a shirt then? Something not size dependant...But distinctive, and must be worn at all 2014's meets... *Maybe a hat like Rory Sabbatini's?*

Click to expand...

Does it come with the big ears too?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 15, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Depends what type of trophy we are after, one to keep year on year or a keeper for the winner. The year on year one might get awkward if somebody doesnt bring it back! 

Click to expand...

I'm gonna make one myself - none of your generic stuff for the GMNWOOM (sound like a star trek planet), no sirreebob. I'll be in my man's shed for the next 9 months on said project.

Now the rest can bring an item each to dress the winner with, if they like...........keep it clean though, no mankinis!


----------



## gregbwfc (Nov 15, 2012)

Ok, spoke to secretary today and, to be honest, I'm not sure I can get us that good a deal.
2-4-1 is only accepted midweek, but no visiting parties after 4pm  .
Can book up to 16 people on of a Sunday, but they'll only let me sign in 3 guests (@Â£15 each), then the green fee is Â£50 
Say they can knock a fiver off but, although it is a good course, not sure I want to be asking you lads to be paying that sort of brass out.
Obviously, we can do it piecemeal - I can take a few people every so often - but better I think to have more of a "gathering".
Hey, if you all like the look of the place http://www.prestongolfclub.com/ , we can do this, no probs.
If this is no good, we've got a load of cracking courses to do this on anyway.

If anyone fancies a knock up there in the meantime, just let me know, be glad to oblige.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 15, 2012)

gregbwfc said:



			Ok, spoke to secretary today and, to be honest, I'm not sure I can get us that good a deal.
2-4-1 is only accepted midweek, but no visiting parties after 4pm  .
Can book up to 16 people on of a Sunday, but they'll only let me sign in 3 guests (@Â£15 each), then the green fee is Â£50 
Say they can knock a fiver off but, although it is a good course, not sure I want to be asking you lads to be paying that sort of brass out.
Obviously, we can do it piecemeal - I can take a few people every so often - but better I think to have more of a "gathering".
Hey, if you all like the look of the place http://www.prestongolfclub.com/ , we can do this, no probs.
If this is no good, we've got a load of cracking courses to do this on anyway.

If anyone fancies a knock up there in the meantime, just let me know, be glad to oblige.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like they dont want us Andy . 









Maybe theyve heard about us all


----------



## louise_a (Nov 15, 2012)

Scouser said:



			One problem with a shirt.... I'm a medium u lot are xxl
		
Click to expand...

ahem!


----------



## gjbike (Nov 15, 2012)

Spoke to Mark at the club today  and I can only sign 3 in at a time Monday and Thursday Â£10 any other day and its Â£15 and Â£20 on a Sunday, Saturday is comp day so Saturdays are out but he did say there are ways round it signing guests in through the week depending on numbers, don't think everybody is going to make it at the same time so spread over a few days shouldn't be a problem. I work a 3 week roster week 1 off Monday / Tuesday,  week 2 off Thursday / Friday then week 3 on lates Monday to Friday so could play early morning or when on week 1 could play anytime after 14:30 hope that helps.
Any body who wants a knock up at old links just pm me
www.boltonoldlinksgolfclub.co.uk


----------



## Birchy (Nov 15, 2012)

gjbike said:



			Spoke to Mark at the club today  and I can only sign 3 in at a time Monday and Thursday Â£10 any other day and its Â£15 and Â£20 on a Sunday, Saturday is comp day so Saturdays are out but he did say there are ways round it signing guests in through the week depending on numbers, don't think everybody is going to make it at the same time so spread over a few days shouldn't be a problem. I work a 3 week roster week 1 off Monday / Tuesday,  week 2 off Thursday / Friday then week 3 on lates Monday to Friday so could play early morning or when on week 1 could play anytime after 14:30 hope that helps.
Any body who wants a knock up at old links just pm me
www.boltonoldlinksgolfclub.co.uk

Click to expand...

Sounds more promising . Bit of flexibility in that one too. How we looking course wise now?


----------



## Scouser (Nov 15, 2012)

louise_a said:



			ahem!
		
Click to expand...

I was obviously talking about the fat bar...................stools


----------



## Scouser (Nov 15, 2012)

http://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/170850696219?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&cbt=y

Is this allowed on a golf course!


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 15, 2012)

Scouser said:



http://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/170850696219?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&cbt=y

Is this allowed on a golf course!
		
Click to expand...

Not just allowed, its positively encouraged.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 15, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Not just allowed, its positively encouraged.
		
Click to expand...

I shall provide the sombrero then :clap:


----------



## Birchy (Nov 15, 2012)

I think ive found the trophy for last place 

http://www.golftrophy.co.uk/en/RF1148A-ive-lost-my-balls-trophy.png


----------



## Scouser (Nov 15, 2012)

Birchy said:



			I think ive found the trophy for last place 

http://www.golftrophy.co.uk/en/RF1148A-ive-lost-my-balls-trophy.png

Click to expand...

I acctually jusy laughed out loud....looks just like LB....Stu_C told me


----------



## splashtryagain (Nov 15, 2012)

For that trophy I'll throw my name and club into the hat. Play at Morecambe. Any one fancy a visit just let me know!


----------



## Scouser (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## bluewolf (Nov 15, 2012)

How about taking a lessons from our Georgia cousins. A nice pink blazer with "GMNWOOM" embroidered on the chest.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 15, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			How about taking a lessons from our Georgia cousins. A nice pink blazer with "GMNWOOM" embroidered on the chest.
		
Click to expand...




Enlarge the thumbnail its embroided :clap:


----------



## Birchy (Nov 15, 2012)

For the winner one of the prizes should be the Rory Sabbatini style hat to wear at all meets 2014 i reckon. However we have to get something printed on it like :-

My horse is in the car park  OR

Next best thing to a sombrero


----------



## louise_a (Nov 15, 2012)

Scouser said:



View attachment 3549

Enlarge the thumbnail its embroided :clap:
		
Click to expand...

Very nice, but it buttons the wrong way and needs to be tailored


----------



## Scouser (Nov 15, 2012)

Birchy said:



			For the winner one of the prizes should be the Rory Sabbatini style hat to wear at all meets 2014 i reckon. However we have to get something printed on it like :-

My horse is in the car park  OR

Next best thing to a sombrero



Click to expand...

HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

http://www.headnhome.com/hatstore/rory_sabbatini_golf_hat_collections/


----------



## gregbwfc (Nov 15, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Sounds like they dont want us Andy . 









Maybe theyve heard about us all 

Click to expand...

Oh they'll have us mate, no probs.
Was just hoping I could get a better deal.
If anyone can play midweek, we can do 2-4-1 so it'll be Â£20,just a shame they won't take it on Sunday.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 15, 2012)

Matalan do cheap trilby's we could turn it into a TV tour have regional heats ..............how do I apply to the dragons den?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 15, 2012)

gregbwfc said:



			Oh they'll have us mate, no probs.
Was just hoping I could get a better deal.
If anyone can play midweek, we can do 2-4-1 so it'll be Â£20,just a shame they won't take it on Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

Would a bank holiday Monday be an option for him? I know some have opens on them days, but with a bit of flexibility, he may be ok, as not a weekend, so may consider a deal for 3-4 tee times only. Tell him about all the free advertising , if he manages to get on the GMNWOOM open rota. I've just turned down Royal Portrush, they sounded soooo desperate1 

There are a few in April/May, but just a thought.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 15, 2012)

gregbwfc said:



			Oh they'll have us mate, no probs.
Was just hoping I could get a better deal.
If anyone can play midweek, we can do 2-4-1 so it'll be Â£20,just a shame they won't take it on Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

How about booking it as a society package?


----------



## Birchy (Nov 15, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Would a bank holiday Monday be an option for him? I know some have opens on them days, but with a bit of flexibility, he may be ok, as not a weekend, so may consider a deal for 3-4 tee times only. Tell him about all the free advertising , if he manages to get on the GMNWOOM open rota. I've just turned down Royal Portrush, they sounded soooo desperate1 

There are a few in April/May, but just a thought.
		
Click to expand...

Theres a fourball betterball open there on a sunday in April?  Mini meet could be then?

Â£20 a pop btw


----------



## Val (Nov 15, 2012)

gregbwfc said:



			Ok, spoke to secretary today and, to be honest, I'm not sure I can get us that good a deal.
2-4-1 is only accepted midweek, but no visiting parties after 4pm  .
Can book up to 16 people on of a Sunday, but they'll only let me sign in 3 guests (@Â£15 each), then the green fee is Â£50 
Say they can knock a fiver off but, although it is a good course, not sure I want to be asking you lads to be paying that sort of brass out.
Obviously, we can do it piecemeal - I can take a few people every so often - but better I think to have more of a "gathering".
Hey, if you all like the look of the place http://www.prestongolfclub.com/ , we can do this, no probs.
If this is no good, we've got a load of cracking courses to do this on anyway.

If anyone fancies a knock up there in the meantime, just let me know, be glad to oblige.
		
Click to expand...

Can I say the course looks decent from the limited pics on the website but the website is an example of a club not using all its tools to attract visitors because the website has limited info or visitors.

Midweek nights for me, once the spring is in obviously.


----------



## gregbwfc (Nov 15, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Theres a fourball betterball open there on a sunday in April?  Mini meet could be then?

Â£20 a pop btw
		
Click to expand...

That'll be April 14th yes ?

Guess what ?


----------



## Scouser (Nov 15, 2012)

gregbwfc said:



			That'll be April 14th yes ?Guess what ?
		
Click to expand...

 Hahaha just take the hint ....


----------



## Birchy (Nov 15, 2012)

gregbwfc said:



			That'll be April 14th yes ?

Guess what ?
		
Click to expand...

Your working? 

Theres one on 2nd June too?


----------



## gregbwfc (Nov 15, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			How about booking it as a society package?
		
Click to expand...

Stu, that was how I put it to them.
I know it's a fairly expensive do for societies cos my mate who organises them says they won't stump up for it.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 15, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Theres a fourball betterball open there on a sunday in April?  Mini meet could be then?

Â£20 a pop btw
		
Click to expand...

I didnt want to play anyway


----------



## Birchy (Nov 15, 2012)

louise_a said:



			I didnt want to play anyway 

Click to expand...

It was to help people who cant do any midweekers. Im assuming you can do midweekers? . Unless you wanna pay 50 notes? 

There is gonna have to be some flexibility in this because we dont have the run of our golf clubs. We aint gonna be able to please all of the people all of the time are we? 

Unless we get 6 better options we may need Greg's offer no matter what.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 15, 2012)

I know I was being mardy , I could play it midweek as a guest with Greg, its a good idea, opens are usually the cheapest way of playing courses.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 15, 2012)

louise_a said:



			I know I was being mardy , I could play it midweek as a guest with Greg, its a good idea, opens are usually the cheapest way of playing courses.
		
Click to expand...

Its not ideal because we should try and make it so everyone has a chance to do weekend or weekday if they wish but if we struggle for options we may need to do summat like that. Id rather we all had a big meet at every course but that might not work out.

Hopefully it all works out in the end


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm going to phone Chorley tomorrow, I'll try but I don't think I'll get guest rates on more that 3 at weekends. Â£15.00 pp.
Personally I'm pretty flexible and can play whenever needed throughout the chosen month to get all the rounds played.

As mentioned above it could be a good idea to tie in an open each month at the chosen forumers course if possible, if its not possible maybe we could look at opens elsewhere, although this would involve everyone on the GMNWOOM playing on the day. Maybe a tall order.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 15, 2012)

louise_a said:



			I didnt want to play anyway 

Click to expand...

You could play with Scouser in the ladies open :grin:


----------



## Scouser (Nov 15, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			You could play with Scouser in the ladies open :grin:
		
Click to expand...

 Does eveyone know there is a block button


----------



## Birchy (Nov 15, 2012)

If we struggle to get 6 that can offer mini meets we can always spread the ones out that can get a few more on together to get suitable dates. That way more people will be able to make them meets and do the other courses in splinter groups so to speak .

I suppose when weve got a full list of players and courses we can offer between us we will have a better idea.

The GMNWOOM is genius as well  we will be selling tickets next!


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 15, 2012)

Haha you'd pass for a tart with that ginger wig you've got!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 15, 2012)

Birchy said:



			If we struggle to get 6 that can offer mini meets we can always spread the ones out that can get a few more on together to get suitable dates. That way more people will be able to make them meets and do the other courses in splinter groups so to speak .

I suppose when weve got a full list of players and courses we can offer between us we will have a better idea.

The GMNWOOM is genius as well  we will be selling tickets next!
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure about the name GMNWOOM. I've hastily come up with two apt names,as follows:-

North And Western Knobbers Society

Or

Tournament (for) Itinerant,Trophyless, West And North Kaptain's Stableford

I can't think of an acronym, though.......Any other ideas?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 15, 2012)

Birchy said:



			If we struggle to get 6 that can offer mini meets we can always spread the ones out that can get a few more on together to get suitable dates. That way more people will be able to make them meets and do the other courses in splinter groups so to speak .

I suppose when weve got a full list of players and courses we can offer between us we will have a better idea.

The GMNWOOM is genius as well  we will be selling tickets next!
		
Click to expand...

Birchy has a point, we may need to take certain opportunities as they become available, especially if it saves us Â£30 each to go in an open, but as long as they are not all mens opens, which will exclude Louise. If greg's course does get voted for, maybe we could book the late tee times, and if Greg could maybe get the first tee time after the open and play with Louise, it could solve the problem, if he is happy to do that.

Let's get all the offers  and course details/descriptions in, do the vote and then we can get ahead of the game, if greg's course is voted in.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 15, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Birchy has a point, we may need to take certain opportunities as they become available, especially if it saves us Â£30 each to go in an open, but as long as they are not all mens opens, which will exclude Louise. If greg's course does get voted for, maybe we could book the late tee times, and if Greg could maybe get the first tee time after the open and play with Louise, it could solve the problem, if he is happy to do that.

Let's get all the offers  and course details/descriptions in, do the vote and then we can get ahead of the game, if greg's course is voted in.
		
Click to expand...

Looking at the thread i think theres 16 players up for it/interested. Weve had Lee park, Davyhulme, Bolton old links, Chorley, Preston, Lymm, Ellesemere and Morecambe offered so far iirc. Im not sure how many more other options can be offered from the people interested if any?


----------



## louise_a (Nov 15, 2012)

There aren't that many mixed 4BBBs I dont think, as long as I can get a game with the host member around the same time I would say that you all play in the opens when you can to benefit from the cheap fees.


----------



## peterlav (Nov 15, 2012)

I'd be interested in playing, but having only started playing again 2 years ago, my home course at the moment is Royal Kirkby (awaits the stampede of golfers desperate to play!!!), but am happy to play anywhere


----------



## Birchy (Nov 15, 2012)

peterlav said:



			I'd be interested in playing, but having only started playing again 2 years ago, my home course at the moment is Royal Kirkby (awaits the stampede of golfers desperate to play!!!), but am happy to play anywhere
		
Click to expand...

Everything is an option worth looking at fella. I think we are having an x factor type big brother eviction vote to sort out the courses at some point .


----------



## Scouser (Nov 16, 2012)

peterlav said:



			I'd be interested in playing, but having only started playing again 2 years ago, my home course at the moment is Royal Kirkby (awaits the stampede of golfers desperate to play!!!), but am happy to play anywhere
		
Click to expand...

 Played it last Sunday its in a lit better condition than lee park


----------



## Junior (Nov 16, 2012)

How about we still go ahead and arrange  the games whenever we can, midweek or weekends ...... but to qualify for the GM NW OOM you have to return minimum of 5 cards and your top 5 count towards the OOM.   Any "recognsied" meet can qualify, (LB and Birchy can determine qualifiers) so this way say you get a good score at Royal Liverpool , West Lancs or Formby etc you can count them also ?  

I'll ask the question but I think Im going to struggle to get on at a weekend at Lymm as there will be a comp on one day and 6 day memebers have priority on the other day. We would probably have to tee off after 12/1ish.  Failing that, me and our kid could sign 3 people in each for guest rates but that might be it.


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 16, 2012)

I've just phoned the secretary at Chorley and as I expected the best I can do is 3 signed in at Guest rates Â£15pp on Sundays.
I'm sure I can up there to play any other rounds midweek when required, or play over a few weekends.
The course is in Heath Charnock and its roughly 10mins from both Chorley and Reebok stadium junctions on the m61 or 15 mins fro the Standish Jct on the m6. 
http://www.chorleygolfclub.co.uk/

Juniors idea sounds like a good one, it should encourage those signed up to play in as many meets as possible with the top 5 scores counting.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 16, 2012)

I wont have time tonight, but if any remaining course descriptions/details/with member prices are outstanding, please get them in in the next few days, so we can do the vote.

Junior, I think we are best keeping to the five,soon to be voted courses, as this makes the comp a level playing field - we have all had to play the same courses. If Lymm is voted, we could split at least 18 into two 9 person meets, if you can get another mate also. That would do most people in 2 rounds for you.

I'll add the new incumbents with my next post.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 16, 2012)

Junior said:



			How about we still go ahead and arrange  the games whenever we can, midweek or weekends ...... but to qualify for the GM NW OOM you have to return minimum of 5 cards and your top 5 count towards the OOM.   Any "recognsied" meet can qualify, (LB and Birchy can determine qualifiers) so this way say you get a good score at Royal Liverpool , West Lancs or Formby etc you can count them also ?  

I'll ask the question but I think Im going to struggle to get on at a weekend at Lymm as there will be a comp on one day and 6 day memebers have priority on the other day. We would probably have to tee off after 12/1ish.  Failing that, me and our kid could sign 3 people in each for guest rates but that might be it.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds like a good slant on it mate. We could have maybe best 6 cards to count from either playing at the host/rota courses or GM North west meets over the season? That will give everybody more options to put cards in and does add some flexibility. If people cant manage to get a card in at one or two places they can still be in with a chance on final day then.

We would have to tweak some rules up to make that work though.


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 16, 2012)

I've just tried to post the chorley details but the post has to go through the mods' no idea why


----------



## Val (Nov 16, 2012)

Junior said:



			How about we still go ahead and arrange  the games whenever we can, midweek or weekends ...... but to qualify for the GM NW OOM you have to return minimum of 5 cards and your top 5 count towards the OOM.   Any "recognsied" meet can qualify, (LB and Birchy can determine qualifiers) so this way say you get a good score at Royal Liverpool , West Lancs or Formby etc you can count them also ?  

I'll ask the question but I think Im going to struggle to get on at a weekend at Lymm as there will be a comp on one day and 6 day memebers have priority on the other day. We would probably have to tee off after 12/1ish.  Failing that, me and our kid could sign 3 people in each for guest rates but that might be it.
		
Click to expand...

Good idea, for me it's midweeks anyway


----------



## gregbwfc (Nov 16, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Your working? 

Theres one on 2nd June too? 

Click to expand...

Ha, fooled both of you - scouse too. Not in then. TBH,course will be in good nick a month later,but with ok weather should still be good then


----------



## louise_a (Nov 16, 2012)

I have been playing today but I didnt see either the secretary or the pro so couldnt ask.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 16, 2012)

Liverbirdie--Lee park
Birchy--Davyhulme park
GJ Bike--Bolton old links
Valentino
Qwerty--Chorley
Louisea--Ellesmere
Gregbwfc--Preston
Bluewolf--(Inbetweener  )
Scouser--Lee park
Karl 102--Lymm
Junior--Lymm
Yerman
6inchcup
NWJocko
StuC--Lee park
Walshawwhippet
Splashtryagain--Morecambe
Peterlav--Kirkby

Just tidied things up a bit to help progression with this and so people can look at the courses if they want to . I make that 18 players offering 9 possible venues.


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 16, 2012)

Qwerty said:



			I've just phoned the secretary at Chorley and as I expected the best I can do is 3 signed in at Guest rates Â£15pp on Sundays.
I'm sure I can up there to play any other rounds midweek when required, or play over a few weekends.
The course is in Heath Charnock and its roughly 10mins from both Chorley and Reebok stadium junctions on the m61 or 15 mins fro the Standish Jct on the m6. 
http://www.chorleygolfclub.co.uk/

Juniors idea sounds like a good one, it should encourage those signed up to play in as many meets as possible with the top 5 scores counting.
		
Click to expand...

This had to be cleared by the Mods' and when it came through it was a page behind so I just thought I'd give it a bump!


----------



## Yerman (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm at Reddish Vale and happy to take a turn organising something on a friday afternoon or a Sunday next year if this gets going.


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 16, 2012)

Yerman said:



			I'm at Reddish Vale and happy to take a turn organising something on a friday afternoon or a Sunday next year if this gets going.
		
Click to expand...

Nice course Reddish Vale, I've played it a few times. The 18th isn't for the faint hearted though


----------



## Scouser (Nov 17, 2012)

I think the winner should be provided with a new ride to get to the next meet!!!


----------



## Birchy (Nov 17, 2012)

Yerman said:



			I'm at Reddish Vale and happy to take a turn organising something on a friday afternoon or a Sunday next year if this gets going.
		
Click to expand...

Looks very nice. Heard nice things but never had the chance to play there myself yet.


----------



## gregbwfc (Nov 17, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Can I say the course looks decent from the limited pics on the website but the website is an example of a club not using all its tools to attract visitors because the website has limited info or visitors.

Midweek nights for me, once the spring is in obviously.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Val and I completely agree.
I've only been a member for 2 years and the site has been like that for at least 6 !!

Will pass your comments on.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks for the sum up Birchy, saved me a job.

Liverbirdie--Lee park
 Birchy--Davyhulme park
 GJ Bike--Bolton old links
 Valentino
 Qwerty--Chorley
 Louisea--Ellesmere
 Gregbwfc--Preston
 Bluewolf--(Inbetweener )
 Scouser--Lee park
 Karl 102--Lymm
 Junior--Lymm
 Yerman - Reddish vale
 6inchcup
 NWJocko
 StuC--Lee park
 Walshawwhippet
 Splashtryagain--Morecambe
 Peterlav--Kirkby

I've taken on board the suggestions by Junior, but I think that normally it is a good idea, but again it wouldn't be a level playing field as someone who goes to say 10 meets(plus the OOM) would have an advantage over somone who can only get to two, then giving them their best scores from 16 rounds, instead of someone else who only has 8 to pick their best scores from. It would also not be fair on Valentino, being in Scotland.So I think we should just keep it to the 6 rounds. 

Where possible, we'll try to keep everything as level a playing field as possible, so if we do play in an open and it's off the whites, the people who can't play on the day, will also have to play off the whites when playing there also (captains please note). If we have a mini-meet and it's off the yellows, so will the other stragglers play from the yellows when they play. Over 6 games the champion shouldn't have any advantages, so will be a deserved champion.

I think all the courses are in now, so I'll go first with the following (and I've changed my mind about 4 times). It is a very good standard TBH, and I think if this gets organised again next year (by someone else)  we can pick the non-selected courses next time around.

I'll go with:-

Bolton old links
Preston
Reddish vale
Lymm
Davyhulme
Lee park (final day)

Let's have your votes folks.......


----------



## louise_a (Nov 18, 2012)

this is a review of Ellesmere with pics that I blogged earlier this year


----------



## louise_a (Nov 18, 2012)

strange just posted a review of my course  and it went to moderation


----------



## walshawwhippet (Nov 18, 2012)

Liverbirdie;692610

Let's have your votes folks.......[/QUOTE said:
			
		


			Nicely spread around the region LB, they get my vote :thup:
Excellent work by the way by you and Birchy to get this of the ground, many thanks:clap:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Karl102 (Nov 18, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Thanks for the sum up Birchy, saved me a job.

Liverbirdie--Lee park
 Birchy--Davyhulme park
 GJ Bike--Bolton old links
 Valentino
 Qwerty--Chorley
 Louisea--Ellesmere
 Gregbwfc--Preston
 Bluewolf--(Inbetweener )
 Scouser--Lee park
 Karl 102--Lymm
 Junior--Lymm
 Yerman - Reddish vale
 6inchcup
 NWJocko
 StuC--Lee park
 Walshawwhippet
 Splashtryagain--Morecambe
 Peterlav--Kirkby

I've taken on board the suggestions by Junior, but I think that normally it is a good idea, but again it wouldn't be a level playing field as someone who goes to say 10 meets(plus the OOM) would have an advantage over somone who can only get to two, then giving them their best scores from 16 rounds, instead of someone else who only has 8 to pick their best scores from. It would also not be fair on Valentino, being in Scotland.So I think we should just keep it to the 6 rounds. 

Where possible, we'll try to keep everything as level a playing field as possible, so if we do play in an open and it's off the whites, the people who can't play on the day, will also have to play off the whites when playing there also (captains please note). If we have a mini-meet and it's off the yellows, so will the other stragglers play from the yellows when they play. Over 6 games the champion shouldn't have any advantages, so will be a deserved champion.

I think all the courses are in now, so I'll go first with the following (and I've changed my mind about 4 times). It is a very good standard TBH, and I think if this gets organised again next year (by someone else)  we can pick the non-selected courses next time around.

I'll go with:-

Bolton old links
Preston
Reddish vale
Lymm
Davyhulme
Lee park (final day)

Let's have your votes folks.......
		
Click to expand...

Am happy with these pal....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 18, 2012)

walshawwhippet said:



			Nicely spread around the region LB, they get my vote :thup:
Excellent work by the way by you and Birchy to get this of the ground, many thanks:clap:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers fella - standing on the shoulders of giants, literally in Junior's case.

If him and Birchy hadn't picked the baton up for the north west last year, we wouldn't be doing the likes of this.

I do think Birchy moonlights as a divorce lawyer, as the way were going on we may all need him!

BTW the 6 I've picked were just my voted ones (before I'd seen Louise's pics also, which also looks good), it will be done under the vote process, so have your say, if you think they should be any different.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 18, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Cheers fella - standing on the shoulders of giants, literally in Junior's case.

If him and Birchy hadn't picked the baton up for the north west last year, we wouldn't be doing the likes of this.

I do think Birchy moonlights as a divorce lawyer, as the way were going on we may all need him!

BTW the 6 I've picked were just my voted ones (before I'd seen Louise's pics also, which also looks good), it will be done under the vote process, so have your say, if you think they should be any different.
		
Click to expand...

Weve got plenty people on here from North west area and some of the best courses in the world on our doorstep. Theres the highest concentration of top quality courses in such a smallish area too. All we needed between us was to fill in the gaps .

This event is a top idea and i cant wait to see it pan out. The banter on here is going to be something else!

Regarding moonlighting, i may need to defend myself 

Im just deciding on the courses now, its so tough


----------



## Birchy (Nov 18, 2012)

My votes IN NO PARTICULAR ORDER! go to :-

Chorley
Bolton old links
Preston
Lee park
Davyhulme
Lymm

Sorry for those that didnt make it. This is not the end for you, im sure you have still got a future in the industry. Theres record deals out there for all of you if you work hard. All the best for the future.






oops wrong show


----------



## Scouser (Nov 18, 2012)

Birchy said:



			My votes IN NO PARTICULAR ORDER! go to :-

Chorley
Bolton old links
Preston
Lee park
Davyhulme
Lymm

Sorry for those that didnt make it. This is not the end for you, im sure you have still got a future in the industry. Theres record deals out there for all of you if you work hard. All the best for the future.






oops wrong show 

Click to expand...

Birchy you are the weakest link....................goodbye....


----------



## Karl102 (Nov 18, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			I do think Birchy moonlights as a divorce lawyer, as the way were going on we may all need him!
		
Click to expand...

Yes...... This is deffinately true. We have had discussion about me giving up cricket as its playing 2nd fiddle to golf now. Means i can play a lot more and try to get my h/c down.... Otherwise I would deffo be needing Birchy's services!!


----------



## Yerman (Nov 18, 2012)

My Vote;

Lymm
Ellesmere
Bolton
Preston
Lee Park 
Davyhulme


----------



## Birchy (Nov 18, 2012)

Yerman said:



			My Vote;

Lymm
Ellesmere
Bolton
Preston
Lee Park 
Davyhulme
		
Click to expand...

I was wondering if anybody would leave out their own course .


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 18, 2012)

I'll go for.

Chorley
Lee park
Davyhulme
Bolton old Links
Preston
Lymm


----------



## louise_a (Nov 18, 2012)

I am voting for mine, I think it will be a good test,

Ellesmere
Preston
Bolton
Reddish Vale
Lymm
Davyhulme (or Lee Park if its mandatory)


----------



## Val (Nov 18, 2012)

I don't care, it's 6 I ain't played before regardless.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 18, 2012)

Valentino said:



			I don't care, it's 6 I ain't played before regardless.
		
Click to expand...

If you are playing midweek only how long will it take you to travel and what is the latest time you are prepared to tee off?? Just in case this affects certain timings??


----------



## Val (Nov 18, 2012)

Scouser said:



			If you are playing midweek only how long will it take you to travel and what is the latest time you are prepared to tee off?? Just in case this affects certain timings??
		
Click to expand...

I do work in the north west, I'm in the area every 2 weeks for a couple of days and like anyone I can play after work around 5pm


----------



## Scouser (Nov 18, 2012)

Valentino said:



			I do work in the north west, I'm in the area every 2 weeks for a couple of days and like anyone I can play after work around 5pm
		
Click to expand...

Happy days!


----------



## Birchy (Nov 18, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Happy days!
		
Click to expand...

You voting? . 

Turnout is worse than a local election so far


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 18, 2012)

Will vote in a bit mate. I'm having too much fun on the feeeeeeeel thread ATM.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 18, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Will vote in a bit mate. I'm having too much fun on the feeeeeeeel thread ATM.
		
Click to expand...

That thread is unreal . I think its gonna be one of the longest in GM history!


----------



## Scouser (Nov 18, 2012)

Birchy said:



			You voting? . 

Turnout is worse than a local election so far 

Click to expand...

I vote none of the above! 



bluewolf said:



			Will vote in a bit mate. I'm having too much fun on the feeeeeeeel thread ATM.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Junior (Nov 18, 2012)

Bolton Old Links
Ellesmere
Davyhulme
Chorley
Reddish Vale
Lee Park

I like playing different courses


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 18, 2012)

Looks like Stu C has just joined in the fun on the feeeeeel thread now. Proper hand grenade thrown into the room.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 18, 2012)

Yeah but we all know he is a knob


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 18, 2012)

My choices are:

Lymm
Reddish Vale
Preston
Chorley
Bolton old links
Daveyhulme.


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 18, 2012)

Ok then. Here are my picks. 

Chorley
Bolton old links
Lymm
Morecambe
Daveyhulme
Preston. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 18, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			My choices are:

Lymm
Reddish Vale
Preston
Chorley
Bolton old links
Daveyhulme.
		
Click to expand...

Traitor - de-bag him and sent him to my room.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 18, 2012)

So far :-

10 voted
2 Not bothered

6 people left to vote

Scores
Bolton old links 10
Davyhulme 10
Preston 9
Lymm 9 
Lee park 7
Reddish vale 6
Chorley 5
Elesmere 3
Morecambe 1


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 18, 2012)

Now I feel sorry for morecambe. Can I change my vote to 6 morecambes.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 18, 2012)

Birchy said:



			So far :-

10 voted
2 Not bothered

6 people left to vote

Scores
Bolton old links 10
Davyhulme 10
Preston 9
Lymm 9 
Lee park 7
Reddish vale 6
Chorley 5
Elesmere 3
Morecambe 1
		
Click to expand...

I get the same as Birchy, except I had 11 as voted, although I included karl102.

Speak now or forever hold your piece in the next 48 hours, after that it will be as per the votes in by then.

After that and if Preston is in the picks, we can then look to sort out getting in their open.

Looking back, I wanted to pick Chorley, don't know what happened there, it was a tough decision though.

Lee park isn't mandatory. Finals day should be somewhere were we can get a knock on a Saturday ideally though.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 18, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Now I feel sorry for morecambe. Can I change my vote to 6 morecambes.
		
Click to expand...

I feel sorry for scouser, but I wanted put him in Parliament.


----------



## 6inchcup (Nov 19, 2012)

:mmm:i vote for ASHTON IN MAKERFIELD and any others you feel like.


----------



## gjbike (Nov 19, 2012)

This is my lot
Bolton
Chorley 
Lymm
Preston
Daveyhulme
Ellesmere
Why not have final on a Sunday ?


----------



## Birchy (Nov 19, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			I get the same as Birchy, except I had 11 as voted, although I included karl102.

Speak now or forever hold your piece in the next 48 hours, after that it will be as per the votes in by then.

After that and if Preston is in the picks, we can then look to sort out getting in their open.

Looking back, I wanted to pick Chorley, don't know what happened there, it was a tough decision though.

Lee park isn't mandatory. Finals day should be somewhere were we can get a knock on a Saturday ideally though.
		
Click to expand...

I did count Karl's vote i think? as long as they tally up thats all that matters 

It was tough to decide! I think the ones that dont make it should be automatically be in for next time if the people hosting at them courses are still up for it.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 19, 2012)

12 voted
2 Not bothered

4 people left to vote

Scores
Bolton old links 11
Davyhulme 11
Preston 10
Lymm 10 
Lee park 7
Reddish vale 6
Chorley 6
Elesmere 4
Morecambe 1
Ashton in Makerfield 1


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 19, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Now I feel sorry for morecambe. Can I change my vote to 6 morecambes.
		
Click to expand...

I wanted to pick morecombe but Liverbirdie said it was shyte that's why I left it out.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 19, 2012)

The 4 left to vote are

Gregbwfc
Splashtryagain
NWJocko
Peterlav


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 19, 2012)

Be careful who you vote for, Chris 'the power happy' mod will be along shortly to lock the thread.....


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 19, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Be careful who you vote for, Chris 'the power happy' mod will be along shortly to lock the thread.....
		
Click to expand...

Rangers, catholic, Protestant, bile etc etc. there you go. Now it can't be locked for another 60 pages.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 19, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Rangers, catholic, Protestant, bile etc etc. there you go. Now it can't be locked for another 60 pages.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly mate its an absoloute disgrace, there was nothing aggressive posted on there but he comes along and locks it. 

Pathetic behaviour.

No doubt ' protecting the image of IPC' will be excuse for locking it as always.


----------



## Val (Nov 19, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Exactly mate its an absoloute disgrace, there was nothing aggressive posted on there but he comes along and locks it. 

Pathetic behaviour.

No doubt ' protecting the image of IPC' will be excuse for locking it as always.
		
Click to expand...

Common theme of late unfortunately


----------



## chris661 (Nov 19, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Exactly mate its an absoloute disgrace, there was nothing aggressive posted on there but he comes along and locks it. 

Pathetic behaviour.

No doubt ' protecting the image of IPC' will be excuse for locking it as always.
		
Click to expand...

No excuse needed. There was a post that was deleted that was only going to inflame feeling again and start a whole argument off.


----------



## stevek1969 (Nov 19, 2012)

It happens every year when all the guys who play parkland courses play temp greens till April, they all get hacked of and become keyboard warriors.


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 19, 2012)

chris661 said:



			No excuse needed. There was a post that was deleted that was only going to inflame feeling again and start a whole argument off.
		
Click to expand...

So why lock the thread? Posts have been deleted in many other threads, including the other wedge thread, but the thread has not been locked. What was the reason for locking a thread that, other than 1 unseen post, was not inflammatory.


----------



## Val (Nov 19, 2012)

chris661 said:



			No excuse needed. There was a post that was deleted that was only going to inflame feeling again and start a whole argument off.
		
Click to expand...

Chris, the whole mod thing is becoming a tad heavy handed. You have a hard enough time moderating the forum but you are doing yourself no favours by deleting and locking the way you do.


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 19, 2012)

stevek1969 said:



			It happens every year when all the guys who play parkland courses play temp greens till April, they all get hacked of and become keyboard warriors.
		
Click to expand...

Are you planning on playing in the GMNWOOM? Or are you just blindly searching the forum trying to find someone to argue with? 

Nice putter by the way. I thought Scottys were just for better players. Mid handicappers won't really feel the full benefit. They do feel lovely though don't they. Lovely feel. Expensive though.


----------



## chris661 (Nov 19, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			So why lock the thread? Posts have been deleted in many other threads, including the other wedge thread, but the thread has not been locked. What was the reason for locking a thread that, other than 1 unseen post, was not inflammatory.
		
Click to expand...

PM is the place for this rather than ruining threads. That said after waiting overnight to post something that was only going to stoke things up again it was only a matter of time IMO before similar would have been posted. As a whole the thread had descended into basically a slanging match with two distinct sides neither of which were for backing down. 

Apologies for the creep on this thread but I felt I needed to respond, any more discussion here I won't answer as its not fair on the thread but will through pm.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 19, 2012)

chris661 said:



			No excuse needed. There was a post that was deleted that was only going to inflame feeling again and start a whole argument off.
		
Click to expand...

Why lock it then?? 

Was you bullied at school?


----------



## Val (Nov 19, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Are you planning on playing in the GMNWOOM? *Or are you just blindly searching the forum trying to find someone to argue with*? 

Nice putter by the way. I thought Scottys were just for better players. Mid handicappers won't really feel the full benefit. They do feel lovely though don't they. Lovely feel. Expensive though.
		
Click to expand...

So why the need for this?

Relax, it's getting easy for chris to be heavy handed now.


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 19, 2012)

Valentino said:



			So why the need for this?

Relax, it's getting easy for chris to be heavy handed now.
		
Click to expand...

True. I'm now chilled, on the couch with a cup of tea. :cheers:


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 19, 2012)

Valentino said:



			So why the need for this?

Relax, it's getting easy for chris to be heavy handed now.
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't take much for him to flex his mod muscles


----------



## Birchy (Nov 19, 2012)

Scores
Bolton old links 11
Davyhulme 11
Preston 10
Lymm 10 
Lee park 7
Reddish vale 6
Chorley 6
Elesmere 4
Morecambe 1
Ashton in Makerfield 1

Theres the votes for courses so far Gary. Just so you dont have to go trawling back


----------



## 6inchcup (Nov 19, 2012)

don't know if this has been suggested yet but why not have a regional order of merit,N.W,N.E.MIDLANDS, SCOTISH, ETC. and the powers that be could arrange a grand final at a big bash meet next year,i know its putting a lot of pressure on GM TOWERS but if you don't ask you don't get!!! just a thought.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 19, 2012)

6inchcup said:



			don't know if this has been suggested yet but why not have a regional order of merit,N.W,N.E.MIDLANDS, SCOTISH, ETC. and the powers that be could arrange a grand final at a big bash meet next year,i know its putting a lot of pressure on GM TOWERS but if you don't ask you don't get!!! just a thought.
		
Click to expand...

Its a decent idea. I dont think it would be too much pressure for GM to organise a final if they wanted to but getting all the other order of merit regions off the ground would be a big ask and a suprise if it happened tbh.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh deaf I FEEL ...........Please FEEL free to complete the sentence I FEEL like ...chicken tonight


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 19, 2012)

It's a Crackin idea 6". It just needs the other regions to step up and start organising. GM don't really need to do too much other than pick a venue for the grand final and reserve half a dozen tee times. We can do the rest.


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 19, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Oh deaf I FEEL ...........Please FEEL free to complete the sentence I FEEL like ...chicken tonight
		
Click to expand...

Raaannnddooommmmm!!!!!!


----------



## Scouser (Nov 19, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Raaannnddooommmmm!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

 Disappointed


----------



## Birchy (Nov 19, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Oh deaf I FEEL ...........Please FEEL free to complete the sentence I FEEL like ...chicken tonight
		
Click to expand...

Like chicken tonight!


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 19, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Disappointed
		
Click to expand...

You should meet most of the women I've met. Then you'll understand disappointed.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 19, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Scores
Bolton old links 11
Davyhulme 11
Preston 10
Lymm 10 
Lee park 7
Reddish vale 6
Chorley 6
Elesmere 4
Morecambe 1
Ashton in Makerfield 1

Theres the votes for courses so far Gary. Just so you dont have to go trawling back 

Click to expand...

Well in Birchy, bringing it back to the OOM - I thought this thread had become the one thread for the whole of the forum for a minute.

I think it would be a good idea for GM to organise a final, if all the other regions did the same. It is possibly harder for other areas though, as we all live within about 50 miles of each other (apart from Valentino and our Morecambe friend). Scotland, South east would cover a much bigger area, and you also need the volunteers to do the qualifiers.

BTW, I didn't say Morecambe was crap, just thought it was ok (and I'm not sure if I'm getting mixed up with Heysham or not).

Any more voters, or if you're not bothered and will go with the flow, just post on here, so we know. Thanks.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 19, 2012)

Well played birchy


----------



## 6inchcup (Nov 19, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			You should meet most of the women I've met. Then you'll understand disappointed.
		
Click to expand...

thats what you get hanging round ASHVEGAS on a saturday night then !!


----------



## Birchy (Nov 19, 2012)

Weve got just 5 to make a decision now 

Gregbwfc
Splashtryagain
NWJocko
Peterlav
Garyinderry


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 19, 2012)

A question for the GMNWOOM committee 

What's the official GMNWOOM ruling if the 6th spot is a tie?

Re vote, Flip a coin, draw straws, scissor paper stone or playoff


----------



## gregbwfc (Nov 19, 2012)

Ok here goes.

Lymm
Davyhulme
Reddish Vale
Bolton
Lee Park
Chorley


----------



## Birchy (Nov 19, 2012)

Qwerty said:



			A question for the GMNWOOM committee 

What's the official GMNWOOM ruling if the 6th spot is a tie?

Re vote, Flip a coin, draw straws, scissor paper stone or playoff

Click to expand...

I have noticed theres a bit of a situation brewing for 6th spot. I just hope it works itself out with the votes left! 

If that doesnt work just panic


----------



## Val (Nov 19, 2012)

If it doesn't work let me pick.....................please


----------



## Birchy (Nov 19, 2012)

Valentino said:



			If it doesn't work let me pick.....................please
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me fella. Im sure everybody will agree thats a good way too if needed


----------



## Birchy (Nov 19, 2012)

Scores
Bolton old links 12
Davyhulme 12
Lymm 11 
Preston 10
Lee park 8
Reddish vale 7
Chorley 7
Elesmere 4
Morecambe 1
Ashton in Makerfield 1


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 19, 2012)

Valentino said:



			If it doesn't work let me pick.....................please
		
Click to expand...

Ok - you'll have a choice of Lee park OR any other golf course in Netherley,Liverpool.

No, maybe Valentino could play both courses, if there is a tie, next April/May and pick from there (but not as part of his proper cards). It also still gives us 3-4 months until the finals day.

Sound fair?


----------



## splashtryagain (Nov 19, 2012)

Well liver birdie , guess you won't be wanting an invite then
I will vote for the 5 most northern please, ie Preston and the surrounding area.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 19, 2012)

splashtryagain said:



			Well liver birdie , guess you won't be wanting an invite then
I will vote for the 5 most northern please, ie Preston and the surrounding area.
		
Click to expand...

Morecambe, Bolton old links, Preston, Chorley, Ashton in makerfield & Elesmere by my reckoning?


----------



## Birchy (Nov 19, 2012)

Scores
Bolton old links 13
Davyhulme 12
Lymm 11 
Preston 11
Lee park 8
Chorley 8
Reddish vale 7
Elesmere 5
Morecambe 2
Ashton in Makerfield 2

3 Left to vote by my reckoning
Garyinderry
NWJocko
Peterlav


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 19, 2012)

Fancy playing Chorley, Bolton old links and Preston. Not bothered for the remainder.....


----------



## Birchy (Nov 19, 2012)

Scores
Bolton old links 14
Davyhulme 12
Preston 12 
Lymm 11 
Lee park 8
Chorley 8
Reddish vale 7
Elesmere 5
Morecambe 2
Ashton in Makerfield 2

2 Left to vote now 
Garyinderry
Peterlav


----------



## Scouser (Nov 19, 2012)

Birchy said:



			2 Left to vote now 
Garyinderry
Peterlav
		
Click to expand...

I may still vote I am playing it tactically :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Nov 19, 2012)

Scouser said:



			I may still vote I am playing it tactically :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Lee park needs your vote, get it done


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 19, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Lee park needs your vote, get it done 

Click to expand...

Don't its rubbish!!

Get reddish vale voted for.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 19, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Don't its rubbish!!

Get reddish vale voted for.
		
Click to expand...

Tactics .............tactics


----------



## Karl102 (Nov 19, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Tactics .............tactics
		
Click to expand...

You should speak to Brendan Rodgers  He could do with the advice


----------



## Scouser (Nov 19, 2012)

Karl102 said:



			You should speak to Brendan Rodgers  He could do with the advice   

Click to expand...

haha


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 19, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Tactics .............tactics
		
Click to expand...

I leave it up to you and your conscience, but if you just want to play woollyback and Manc courses, I hope you can sleep at night. 

I'm setting up an GMLiverpoolOOM with Podgster,me,Garyinderry and me mam.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 19, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Don't its rubbish!!

Get reddish vale voted for.
		
Click to expand...

You just want a well hung parliament. Big boy.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 19, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			I leave it up to you and your conscience, but if you just want to play woollyback and Manc courses, I hope you can sleep at night. 

I'm setting up an GMLiverpoolOOM with Podgster,me,Garyinderry and me mam.
		
Click to expand...

No Stu_C


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 19, 2012)

splashtryagain said:



			Well liver birdie , guess you won't be wanting an invite then
I will vote for the 5 most northern please, ie Preston and the surrounding area.
		
Click to expand...

You've checked google maps and the international meridian line, you cur.

I've just checked actually, I've never played Morecambe in my life, I was getting it mixed up with Heysham (I dropped the missus and the niece off in Morecambe before I played Heysham). Heysham was ok, as I told my large friend. I remember the par 4's being looooong though. Is morecambe better than Heysham?

The only other Morecambe thing I know, is a joke from my Garstang-born mate:-

How do you know when a morecambe lass has "had a ladies moment" - she drops her chips.

He's not very funny BTW.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 19, 2012)

Scouser said:



			No Stu_C

Click to expand...

Banished from the realm.

Nar, vote what you want.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 19, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			He's not very funny BTW.
		
Click to expand...

Neither are you :ears:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 19, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Neither are you :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Get voting nobhead, or are you abstaining?


----------



## Scouser (Nov 19, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Get voting nobhead, or are you abstaining? 

Click to expand...

I wasnt going to vote but poling doesnt close for another 24 hours


----------



## jpenno (Nov 19, 2012)

Is it too late to join in?

Not joined a club yet so don't have official handicap at present but will be joining somewhere before the spring

Looking for new courses and people to play with  as most mates don't play ant the two that do are restricted to occasional games due to work and family


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 19, 2012)

jpenno said:



			Is it too late to join in?

Not joined a club yet so don't have official handicap at present but will be joining somewhere before the spring

Looking for new courses and people to play with  as most mates don't play ant the two that do are restricted to occasional games due to work and family
		
Click to expand...

You can join but you'll have to play off scratch for 3rounds so we can assess your true handicap.


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 19, 2012)

jpenno said:



			Is it too late to join in?

Not joined a club yet so don't have official handicap at present but will be joining somewhere before the spring

Looking for new courses and people to play with  as most mates don't play ant the two that do are restricted to occasional games due to work and family
		
Click to expand...

Whereabouts in the Northwest are you Jpenno?


----------



## jpenno (Nov 19, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			You can join but you'll have to play off scratch for 3rounds so we can assess your true handicap.
		
Click to expand...

I will have handicap sorted by the time play starts


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 19, 2012)

jpenno said:



			Is it too late to join in?

Not joined a club yet so don't have official handicap at present but will be joining somewhere before the spring

Looking for new courses and people to play with  as most mates don't play ant the two that do are restricted to occasional games due to work and family
		
Click to expand...

I think there shouldn't be a problem, as long as you have a proper h/cap by the time you play your 1st game. Put your name down, shouldn't be a problem, but I'll consult with the other captains, once the votes are all in, if that sounds ok?


----------



## Birchy (Nov 19, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			I think there shouldn't be a problem, as long as you have a proper h/cap by the time you play your 1st game. Put your name down, shouldn't be a problem, but I'll consult with the other captains, once the votes are all in, if that sounds ok?
		
Click to expand...

Thats fine by me. That should put us to a nice round 20 shouldnt it?


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 19, 2012)

jpenno said:



			I will have handicap sorted by the time play starts 

Click to expand...

Careful lads. This lads an Ironman triathlete. There's a chance he may make us look a bit on the large side.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 19, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Careful lads. This lads an Ironman triathlete. There's a chance he may make us look a bit on the large side.
		
Click to expand...

 I will make sure he eats breakfast ...... Not in a gay way ...


----------



## Birchy (Nov 19, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Careful lads. This lads an Ironman triathlete. There's a chance he may make us look a bit on the large side.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but can he down a pint of real ale and then eat a full pack of pork scratchings in under 60 seconds? Thats a real athlete in my eyes. None of this running around rubbish


----------



## jpenno (Nov 19, 2012)

Scouser said:



			I will make sure he eats breakfast ...... Not in a gay way ...
		
Click to expand...

I am now on the larger side ;-) a couple of stone heavier than after Ironman in 2009 but gradually shifting it again now as back running as well as golfing


----------



## Karl102 (Nov 20, 2012)

Scouser said:



			I will make sure he eats breakfast ...... Not in a gay way ...
		
Click to expand...

now there is an offer you can not refuse......


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 20, 2012)

How do you eat breakfast in a gay way? Muesli?


----------



## Scouser (Nov 20, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			How do you eat breakfast in a gay way? Muesli?
		
Click to expand...

 Could imagine you lot suggesting in bed


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 20, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Could imagine you lot suggesting in bed
		
Click to expand...

I'll take it as a compliment that you are imagining me in bed.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 20, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			I'll take it as a compliment that you are imagining me in bed. 

Click to expand...

 Well the brothers in the group said u were quite good


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 20, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Well the brothers in the group said u were quite good
		
Click to expand...

I'm a master swordsman apparently.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 20, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			I'm a master swordsman apparently.
		
Click to expand...

 But by your own admission a dissapointment with the ladies .....


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 20, 2012)

Scouser said:



			But by your own admission a dissapointment with the ladies .....
		
Click to expand...

You weren't talking about the ladies.


----------



## thepodgster (Nov 20, 2012)

LB, All,

Hope life is well back in blighty. It's lovely, crisp and white over here in Norway but on the plus side the training is awesome and hopefully will be fighting fit come the racing season in January.

If possible and there are still places can you stick me in for this. Will be good to get out and about after becoming a civi in February and having to go and earn my wage! No sand for quite a while will make a very refreshing change ;-)

See you all in the New Year, Podgster


----------



## Scouser (Nov 20, 2012)

thepodgster said:



			No sand for quite a while will make a very refreshing change ;-)

Podgster
		
Click to expand...

Bunkers!!!


Right my tactical vote is 

Bolton old links 
Davyhulme 
Preston  
Lymm  
Lee park 


Sorry Stu C


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 20, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Bunkers!!!


Right my tactical vote is 

Bolton old links 
Davyhulme 
Preston  
Lymm  
Lee park 
Reddish Vale


Sorry Stu C
		
Click to expand...

Fixed


----------



## Scouser (Nov 20, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Fixed
		
Click to expand...

Mate the votes dont work or we lose LEE PARK


----------



## Birchy (Nov 20, 2012)

Scores
Bolton old links 15
Davyhulme 13
Preston 13 
Lymm 12 
Lee park 9
Chorley 8
Reddish vale 7
Elesmere 5
Morecambe 2
Ashton in Makerfield 2

Right Scouser's votes are in.

Just 2 Left to vote now, lets get this wrapped up ASAP then we can carry on taking the piss out of each other 
Garyinderry
Peterlav

In fact it looks like theres two others now as well
J Penno & podgster

That will make 21 players i think! We might need to close the shop after that. What you think LB & fellow north westerners?


----------



## Scouser (Nov 20, 2012)

Birchy said:



			then we can carry on taking the piss out of each other 

Click to expand...

U dick 

Who needs all the votes to be in :rofl:


----------



## jpenno (Nov 20, 2012)

Qwerty said:



			Whereabouts in the Northwest are you Jpenno?
		
Click to expand...

Widnes - it's between Liverpool and Warrington


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 20, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Mate the votes dont work or we lose LEE PARK
		
Click to expand...

That suits me, Lee Park is rubbish.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 20, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			That suits me, Lee Park is rubbish.
		
Click to expand...

That may be but i need home advantage!


----------



## jpenno (Nov 20, 2012)

I haven't played any of the courses but will go with

Lee park (closest to me)
Bolton old links
Ashton in makerfield
Lymm
Daveyhulme

Only on the basis that they are all within easy travel distance after work for evening games


----------



## Birchy (Nov 20, 2012)

Scouser said:



			U dick 

Who needs all the votes to be in
		
Click to expand...

I agree  the only trouble is this thread is full of banter and people yet to vote may of even forgot whats going on . Weve gone from Chicken tonight to breakfast at Scousers :rofl:


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 20, 2012)

Scouser said:



			That may be but i need home advantage!
		
Click to expand...

Haha you'll be well out of it by then mate


----------



## Scouser (Nov 20, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Weve gone from Chicken tonight to breakfast at Scousers :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

So now you are blaming me for the non voters!


----------



## Birchy (Nov 20, 2012)

Scores
Bolton old links 16
Davyhulme 14
Preston 13 
Lymm 13 
Lee park 10
Chorley 8
Reddish vale 7
Elesmere 5
Morecambe 2
Ashton in Makerfield 3

Just 3 Left to vote now.
Garyinderry
Peterlav
thepodgster


----------



## Birchy (Nov 20, 2012)

Scouser said:



			So now you are blaming me for the non voters!
		
Click to expand...

Yep, your too busy inviting them round for breakfast 

No wonder they are running for the hills :rofl:


----------



## Scouser (Nov 20, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Yep, your too busy inviting them round for breakfast 

No wonder they are running for the hills :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Ask Qwerty (do you know he just looked at his keyboard to get his name :rofl and Hamshanker .....(do you know he.......lets not go there) They know I do a good breakfast


----------



## louise_a (Nov 20, 2012)

Ellesmere is easy to get to from Widnes


----------



## jpenno (Nov 20, 2012)

louise_a said:



			Ellesmere is easy to get to from Widnes 

Click to expand...

Apologies I assumed it was ellesmere port!!

I pass your course occasionally on the way to work if I use A580 should have looked more closely


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 20, 2012)

Birchy said:



			I agree  the only trouble is this thread is full of banter and people yet to vote may of even forgot whats going on . Weve gone from Chicken tonight to breakfast at 

Tiffany's -  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for you Birchy.

Podgster - I was going to PM you, but thought you had gone AWOL - Welcome on board, same as another on here, you'll have to sort a handicap out before, playing the first game.

I think we should close it now, unless a NW legend has been on holiday for a fortnight. We can now keep a reserve list in case anyone drops out. We don't want someone having to sort out 10+ seperate rounds with stragglers cos we don't limit it, and next year we have 30+.

Podgster's the last one, then reserves.

I'll do another detailed e-mail in the next week to get a few ground rules.

Jpenno + Scouser - the vote was for 6 courses.

Voting closes tonight, otherwise current votes will stand - we can't go on forever, everyone's had a few days.

Birchy tot it up tomorrow, if you get time, please. Don't get much time in work nowadays.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 20, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Fixed that for you Birchy.



Jpenno + Scouser - the vote was for 6 courses.
		
Click to expand...

Point one on being fixed ..............and I think we both kinda liked it 

Point two didnt wanna vote for redish vale to pee of Stu_C lol he added it for me though :mmm:


----------



## jpenno (Nov 20, 2012)

Can you Add ellesmere to my list please


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 20, 2012)

jpenno said:



			Can you Add ellesmere to my list please 

Click to expand...

I'll PM podgster - voting defo closes at 11.59 am tomorrow.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 20, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Scores
Bolton old links 16
Davyhulme 14
Preston 13 
Lymm 13 
Lee park 10
Chorley 8
Reddish vale 7
Elesmere  now 6 (after Jpenno's addition)
Morecambe 2
Ashton in Makerfield 3

Just 3 Left to vote now.
Garyinderry
Peterlav
thepodgster
		
Click to expand...

J penno's ellesmere added, I've PM'ed Podgster also.

Gary, Peterlav (did we speak at Hillside?), speak now, or forever hold your breath.

LB


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 21, 2012)

lee park
lymm
davyhulme
Ashton in Makerfield


ashton looks amazing!


----------



## Birchy (Nov 21, 2012)

garyinderry said:



			lee park
lymm
davyhulme
Ashton in Makerfield


ashton looks amazing!
		
Click to expand...

You can vote for 2 more if you want to Gary. Its ok if your just happy with them 4 though. Voting closes at 11:59am


----------



## Scouser (Nov 21, 2012)

Am thought it was pm ... I wanna add redish vale under duress ....


----------



## Birchy (Nov 21, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'll PM podgster - voting defo closes at 11.59 am tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...




Scouser said:



			Am thought it was pm ... I wanna add redish vale under duress ....
		
Click to expand...

Not according to above post 

Ok will add Reddish vale. Looks like there could be a tie for 6th place at this rate!


----------



## Birchy (Nov 21, 2012)

Scores
Bolton old links 16
Davyhulme 15
Lymm 14 
Preston 13 
Lee park 11
Chorley 8
Reddish vale 8
Elesmere 6
Ashton in Makerfield 4
Morecambe 2


Just 2 possible voters Left to vote now.
Peterlav
thepodgster

Votes as it stands. Weve got a tie for 6th spot atm!


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 21, 2012)

another for reddish vale


----------



## Birchy (Nov 21, 2012)

garyinderry said:



			another for reddish vale  

Click to expand...

Cheers mate 

Scores
Bolton old links 16
Davyhulme 15
Lymm 14 
Preston 13 
Lee park 11
Reddish vale 9
Chorley 8
Elesmere 6
Ashton in Makerfield 4
Morecambe 2

Looks like we could have our 6 people


----------



## Birchy (Nov 21, 2012)

VOTING IS NOW CLOSED (Subject to confirmation from MD  )

The chosen courses for 2013 North west no daft hats required world championship bandits paradise order of merit are:-

Bolton old links

Davyhulme park

Lymm

Preston

Lee park

Reddish vale


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 21, 2012)

Birchy said:



			VOTING IS NOW CLOSED (Subject to confirmation from MD  )

The chosen courses for 2013 North west no daft hats required world championship bandits paradise order of merit are:-

Bolton old links

Davyhulme park

Lymm

Preston

Lee park

Reddish vale
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Birchy, I thought you would have done a swing-o-meter, or at least a pie chart. :- My favourite is chicken & mushroom BTW.

At least they are all in now, even though I suspect that StuC, was the chief whip, in the background, I don't think we'll need to call the UN in just yet.

Scouser - The big hand says the hour, the little hand says the minutes and am is morning............God help us if we had a war.

Hopefully, the other courses will get a look in next year, when Birchy is the organiser.  

I'm looking forward to it already, as I haven't played any of the other 5.

I take it that Preston should be done for that open we mentioned, so I'll leave it up to the Preston captain to hopefully sort that out in the next week or so, so we can try to get 3-4 tee times all close together, depending upon numbers for that day.

If the other captains can PM me with preferences for their own meets, so we can try to space them out a little, as don't want all of them in April and May, advising suitable and unsuitable months.

Thanks all for your time.

Peter.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 21, 2012)

I think that Preston open is Sunday 14th April iirc. We should maybe get a list of names going with who can make it and who cant so Greg knows how many he will need to try and get in the open?


----------



## Val (Nov 21, 2012)

I will make the effort to get to Preston on Sunday 14th April and would ask for a tee no earlier than 11am please to allow me the journey down.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 21, 2012)

I think you will fin in times of war 0(see what I did ) they use the 24 hour clock As for am and pm I paniced as Stu C sent an abusive pm warning me had to vote or would suffer........


----------



## Birchy (Nov 21, 2012)

Scouser said:



			I think you will fin in times of war 0(see what I did ) they use the 24 hour clock As for am and pm I paniced as Stu C sent an abusive pm warning me had to vote or would suffer........
		
Click to expand...

Its all coming out now! We are going to be having a stewards enquiry before theres a ball been struck in anger at this rate!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 21, 2012)

I've just had a PM from GregBWFC, the June one is better he/methinks, more details to follow.


----------



## Val (Nov 21, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			I've just had a PM from GregBWFC, the June one is better he/methinks, more details to follow.
		
Click to expand...

Ok, hope it's a Sunday.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 21, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Ok, hope it's a Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

Sunday 2nd June it is.


----------



## gregbwfc (Nov 21, 2012)

This one in June better for everyone ?.
Just rang club to ask about it but secretary not in.
Will pop over tomorrow and have a chat with them.
LB suggested I try to get them to hold the last 4/5 tee times for us.
I can then book us in when I've collected the entry fees - it's Â£40 per pair.
You girls wanna fight over who's playing with each other ?
Scouser and Stu C must be a match made in heaven   

First tee time after comp closes is 4:08, this ok for Louise and anyone else who won't be in the comp ?
Fire away.


----------



## Val (Nov 21, 2012)

gregbwfc said:



			This one in June better for everyone ?.
Just rang club to ask about it but secretary not in.
Will pop over tomorrow and have a chat with them.
LB suggested I try to get them to hold the last 4/5 tee times for us.
I can then book us in when I've collected the entry fees - it's Â£40 per pair.
You girls wanna fight over who's playing with each other ?
Scouser and Stu C must be a match made in heaven   

First tee time after comp closes is 4:08, this ok for Louise and anyone else who won't be in the comp ?
Fire away.
		
Click to expand...

A pairs open?

Is that defeating the purpose of what we are doing anyway? Surely it has to be a singles open.


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 21, 2012)

Valentino said:



			A pairs open?

Is that defeating the purpose of what we are doing anyway? Surely it has to be a singles open.
		
Click to expand...

We can always keep our GMNWOOM stable ford scores separate.


----------



## gregbwfc (Nov 21, 2012)

Val, I know what you're saying, it crossed my mind too.
But if I can book everyone on together, each player holing out shouldn't be an issue.
There is an individual event during Festival week - 21st August.
I'll do my best for us.


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 21, 2012)

Anyway, the name GMNWOOM is becoming a bit unwieldy. We need a catchy name for it. Any suggestions?


----------



## Birchy (Nov 21, 2012)

Valentino said:



			A pairs open?

Is that defeating the purpose of what we are doing anyway? Surely it has to be a singles open.
		
Click to expand...

It will be singles for all of us playing, just the best score on each hole will have to go down on the competition card.


----------



## gregbwfc (Nov 21, 2012)

Right, just spoke to secretary and she'll let me reserve the tee times for a while without the entry fee.
She can't get us 4 times together but there is plenty of availability.
I'll go in tomorrow, look at the sheet and use my best judgement.
This sound ok?
Do you all want to put down your marker on this thread or shall I open a separate one?


----------



## Birchy (Nov 21, 2012)

gregbwfc said:



			Right, just spoke to secretary and she'll let me reserve the tee times for a while without the entry fee.
She can't get us 4 times together but there is plenty of availability.
I'll go in tomorrow, look at the sheet and use my best judgement.
This sound ok?
Do you all want to put down your marker on this thread or shall I open a separate one?
		
Click to expand...

I would start a fresh if it was me so people dont have to trawl through a massive thread.


----------



## Yerman (Nov 21, 2012)

I'll try to sort something at Reddish Vale for end August/Sept. Will start a thread when I've spoken to the club.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 21, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Anyway, the name GMNWOOM is becoming a bit unwieldy. We need a catchy name for it. Any suggestions?
		
Click to expand...

Didn't you see my earlier suggestion:-

Tournament (for) Itinerant,Trophyless, West And North Kaptain's Stableford

I'll let you work out the acronym - I think we need to be carefull with the mods though.......


----------



## Scouser (Nov 21, 2012)

Bandits r Us 

We could get polo shirts made up


----------



## gregbwfc (Nov 21, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Didn't you see my earlier suggestion:-

Tournament (for) Itinerant,Trophyless, West And North Kaptain's Stableford

I'll let you work out the acronym - I think we need to be carefull with the mods though.......
		
Click to expand...

Yep, sounds about right that, LB


----------



## Birchy (Nov 21, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Didn't you see my earlier suggestion:-

Tournament (for) Itinerant,Trophyless, West And North Kaptain's Stableford

I'll let you work out the acronym - I think we need to be carefull with the mods though.......
		
Click to expand...

Its good but would get pulled :rofl:


----------



## Scouser (Nov 21, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Its good but would get pulled :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean the thread


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 21, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Its good but would get pulled :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Shall we anagram it , as our own little secret - TANKWITS for now, but the trophy will still stay honest to our beliefs.

It's like being in the masons.

Unless we have any other good ones.......


----------



## Scouser (Nov 21, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Shall we anagram it , as our own little secret - TANKWITS for now, but the trophy will still stay honest to our beliefs.

It's like being in the masons.

Unless we have any other good ones.......
		
Click to expand...

Isnt it just as long as gmnwoom no wait its longer ............lol


----------



## Birchy (Nov 21, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Shall we anagram it , as our own little secret - TANKWITS for now, but the trophy will still stay honest to our beliefs.

It's like being in the masons.

Unless we have any other good ones.......
		
Click to expand...

Good enough for me. The winning prize or one of them at least has to have the real name on though :thup:

I think a polo shirt with the full name written out on the back to wear at meets would be awesome. :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 21, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Good enough for me. The winning prize or one of them at least has to have the real name on though :thup:

I think a polo shirt with the full name written out on the back to wear at meets would be awesome. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I've got a mate who owns a t-shirt printing company - I doubt we would get past the starter/pro on each course though.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 21, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			I've got a mate who owns a t-shirt printing company - I doubt we would get past the starter/pro on each course though.
		
Click to expand...

It looks all innocent wrote out in full though :lol:

Tournament (for) Itinerant,Trophyless, West And North Kaptain's Stableford


----------



## peterlav (Nov 21, 2012)

Sorry I didn't vote on which courses to play, have struggled to get time to come on  and post my selections.

More than happy with what is decided


----------



## Birchy (Nov 21, 2012)

peterlav said:



			Sorry I didn't vote on which courses to play, have struggled to get time to come on  and post my selections.

More than happy with what is decided
		
Click to expand...

No problem Peter. Theres details of the Preston mini meet on another thread in this section if you havent already seen it.


----------



## gregbwfc (Nov 22, 2012)

Hey fellas have I missed a name off here?
Teetime72 has asked if he can come along on the 2nd.
Don't want to exclude anyone but was there a cutoff point? LB,Birchy, anyone?

More the merrier for me, I'll reply to the lad anyway.


----------



## gregbwfc (Nov 22, 2012)

Think this might be starting to get out of hand.
We've got all and sundry diving on it now - help and advice please, I don't want to upset anyone.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 22, 2012)

gregbwfc said:



			Think this might be starting to get out of hand.
We've got all and sundry diving on it now - help and advice please, I don't want to upset anyone.
		
Click to expand...

Thought we had put a lid on the numbers on a previous post


----------



## gregbwfc (Nov 22, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Thought we had put a lid on the numbers on a previous post
		
Click to expand...

Scouser - I know mate but I don't want to upset anyone.
TBH, anyone is welcome but I want to give lads (and lass) who signed up to the OOM first dibs.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 22, 2012)

gregbwfc said:



			Scouser - I know mate but I don't want to upset anyone.
TBH, anyone is welcome but I want to give lads (and lass) who signed up to the OOM first dibs.
		
Click to expand...

Like i said I think we need a list of runners and riders in out community section....this could then be updated with scores and stuff


----------



## gregbwfc (Nov 22, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Like i said I think we need a list of runners and riders in out community section....this could then be updated with scores and stuff
		
Click to expand...

Was worried people might not check over there, but I'll start it off if you think it'll help.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 22, 2012)

gregbwfc said:



			Was worried people might not check over there, but I'll start it off if you think it'll help.
		
Click to expand...

I was trying to find the most upto date list of people to do it...I think if we make it know to the list they will


----------



## Scouser (Nov 22, 2012)

do we have 22?


----------



## Birchy (Nov 22, 2012)

Dont worry fellas i will sort this out


----------



## gregbwfc (Nov 22, 2012)

Birchy, I've started a thread over there.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 22, 2012)

gregbwfc said:



			Birchy, I've started a thread over there.
		
Click to expand...

I dont think enough people even know that bit exists . We will get it sorted out, its just getting going so there will be a few teething problems at first


----------



## Scouser (Nov 22, 2012)

Birchy said:



			I dont think enough people even know that bit exists . We will get it sorted out, its just getting going so there will be a few teething problems at first 

Click to expand...

EVERY ONE IN THE OOM CHECK THE COMMUNITY TAB AT THE TOP, THEN GROUPS, THEN ADD YOURSELF AS A FRIEND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:thup:


----------



## Fish (Nov 22, 2012)

gregbwfc said:



			Scouser - I know mate but I don't want to upset anyone.
TBH, anyone is welcome but I want to give lads (and lass) who signed up to the OOM first dibs.
		
Click to expand...

I read the Preston 2nd Open comp as simply that, an open invitation/meet as in the opening post their is no mention of a link to your OOM comp.

No problem I'll withdraw my interest.


----------



## thepodgster (Nov 22, 2012)

Guys and Gals,

Apologies for not voting but to be honest it wouldn't have made a difference as i would have needed google maps just to find where the places were yet alone seeing what the courses were like!

Will be hit and miss on here over the next few months (back in blighty in Feb) so i'll ask Scouser to keep me updated (dangerous i know as he can't even tell AM/PM, blatantly had a digital watch from when he was a young pup) with any dates and all that good stuff.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 22, 2012)

thepodgster said:



			Guys and Gals,

Apologies for not voting but to be honest it wouldn't have made a difference as i would have needed google maps just to find where the places were yet alone seeing what the courses were like!

Will be hit and miss on here over the next few months (back in blighty in Feb) so i'll ask Scouser to keep me updated (dangerous i know as he can't even tell AM/PM, blatantly had a digital watch from when he was a young pup) with any dates and all that good stuff.
		
Click to expand...

They have banned swearing so check facebook for my repsponse..... on a serious note i will forward you the new subs for lee park as they came today


----------



## Scouser (Nov 22, 2012)

Fish said:



			I read the Preston 2nd Open comp as simply that, an open invitation/meet as in the opening post their is no mention of a link to your OOM comp.

No problem I'll withdraw my interest.
		
Click to expand...

Fish it is an open I am sure its fine for your name to be in the hat


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi all, sorry been off the radar slightly as down in London all day on Thursday.

I'm gonna need the e-mail addresses of the other captains, but I'll also do another update over the weekend. Due to only having a limited number of messages to store, and I'm sure as time goes on, we may have 6 potentially different threads, it's gonna be very hard to keep up to date with everything, as may have to wade through loads of posts, especially when Scouser has verbal diarrohea...

The extra 2 people interested (I think), I'm ok with, but only as long as the other captains are - PM me,please. After that though it will be capped, or we can offer them reserve places. Greg don't mind if the others want to join us at Preston, but depending upon if the 2 others join the OOM, I think the OOm should have priority for a week or so.

Again if the captains can PM me there e-mail addresses to me (also advising if your ok for the extra 2), and sometimes we'll stay in touch on e-mail instead of on here. We can keep the threads for banter and important info then.

Birchy, looks a great blog BTW, can't wait to see Scouser on top of the league........apparently he's playing twice on April 1st,3 times the next day, just so he can be top, until someone else plays 1 round. 

BTW is Karl or Junior gonna be the capt for Lymm (or are you splitting it - no problem with that BTW).


----------



## gjbike (Nov 24, 2012)

Pm sent


----------



## Fish (Nov 24, 2012)

PM sent, I think!

Pretty hard to see if its gone OK as the site format is all over the shop!


----------



## Scouser (Nov 24, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			, especially when Scouser has verbal diarrohea...
		
Click to expand...

I shall now just lurk..............................by my reckoning that means I will post again about 2:20pm (or 14:20 fir the grown ups)


----------



## Birchy (Nov 24, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hi all, sorry been off the radar slightly as down in London all day on Thursday.

I'm gonna need the e-mail addresses of the other captains, but I'll also do another update over the weekend. Due to only having a limited number of messages to store, and I'm sure as time goes on, we may have 6 potentially different threads, it's gonna be very hard to keep up to date with everything, as may have to wade through loads of posts, especially when Scouser has verbal diarrohea...

The extra 2 people interested (I think), I'm ok with, but only as long as the other captains are - PM me,please. After that though it will be capped, or we can offer them reserve places. Greg don't mind if the others want to join us at Preston, but depending upon if the 2 others join the OOM, I think the OOm should have priority for a week or so.

Again if the captains can PM me there e-mail addresses to me (also advising if your ok for the extra 2), and sometimes we'll stay in touch on e-mail instead of on here. We can keep the threads for banter and important info then.

Birchy, looks a great blog BTW, can't wait to see Scouser on top of the league........apparently he's playing twice on April 1st,3 times the next day, just so he can be top, until someone else plays 1 round. 

BTW is Karl or Junior gonna be the capt for Lymm (or are you splitting it - no problem with that BTW).
		
Click to expand...

Theres average column on the leaderboard to bring any speedsters back down to earth 

I will PM you now with email etc


----------



## Karl102 (Nov 24, 2012)

Think our kid has sent you a pm pal.....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 24, 2012)

Karl102 said:



			Think our kid has sent you a pm pal.....
		
Click to expand...

Yes got all 5 other e-mails now I think. Either PM's and e-mails sent to the captains.
I'll also need your votes on the extra 2 advising.

If others can also tell Greg BWFc (on the other thread) if they will be playing in the June 2nd open, or if they are just gonna sort something out adhoc in due course. I think he'll keep the priority for OOM members until Monday, then fill up with any other interested parties after that.

LB


----------



## Karl102 (Nov 24, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yes got all 5 other e-mails now I think. Either PM's and e-mails sent to the captains.
I'll also need your votes on the extra 2 advising.

If others can also tell Greg BWFc (on the other thread) if they will be playing in the June 2nd open, or if they are just gonna sort something out adhoc in due course. I think he'll keep the priority for OOM members until Monday, then fill up with any other interested parties after that.

LB 

Click to expand...

What 2 votes do I need to send pal?!?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 24, 2012)

Sorry, worded badly by me.

One vote  -  if we should allow Fish and teetime 72 to join us on the OOM, it would be 23 people then - but defo finally cap after that.


----------



## Karl102 (Nov 24, 2012)

Fine by me bud.... Deffo have to sort out t couple of rounds, one at your place and one at mine before the oom starts.... Could do with a bit of local knowledge....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 24, 2012)

Karl102 said:



			Fine by me bud.... Deffo have to sort out t couple of rounds, one at your place and one at mine before the oom starts.... Could do with a bit of local knowledge.... 

Click to expand...

No probs mate, maybe in feb or march, it's a bog at the mo.

I'll show you all the trees, OOB, ditches the way I'm playing at the moment.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 25, 2012)

Birchy, Birchy how do you put comments/register for the blog thingy.

I'm no techy, in fact I could just about change the border on my screen when I had a spectrum 48K - I haven't moved on since.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 25, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Birchy, Birchy how do you put comments/register for the blog thingy.

I'm no techy, in fact I could just about change the border on my screen when I had a spectrum 48K - I haven't moved on since.
		
Click to expand...

I think you just have to sign up on google mate. There should be a link in top right corner of google saying signup or something like that.


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm struggling to sign up, Similar to LB I'm not the greatest at this kind of thing.
I've clicked on sign up, and on IPad its mentioning something about an RSS feed then diverting me to the App Store.

Thanks for putting it together Birchy, looks great. Roll on April!


----------



## Birchy (Nov 25, 2012)

Qwerty said:



			I'm struggling to sign up, Similar to LB I'm not the greatest at this kind of thing.
I've clicked on sign up, and on IPad its mentioning something about an RSS feed then diverting me to the App Store.

Thanks for putting it together Birchy, looks great. Roll on April!
		
Click to expand...

Not sure what that means mate. It just let me post on there straight away probably because i had to sign up etc to do the blog to start with. Maybe one of the others who has managed to sign up and post could help?

No problem, doesnt take that long and it will be nice to see that leaderboard in play once it all kicks off . Im sure that will add to the fun!


----------



## louise_a (Nov 25, 2012)

I had no porblem posting a message because I already have a blogger account.


----------



## Karl102 (Nov 25, 2012)

Took me a while..... They sent a code to my mobile.... I keep forgetting my log in though!!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 25, 2012)

Birchy, can we try and get the following for the blog also:-

Everyone's name (alongside their forum name), always a bit awkward to say their forum name if you haven't met them before.

Put the captains names/forum names next to their course.

Cheers,ears.

To save you some time:-

Karl is karl
Junior is Andy
StuC is Stu
Qwerty is Dave
GregBWFC is Andy - figure that out
Birchy is Stu (in case you've had a few)


----------



## jpenno (Nov 25, 2012)

JPenno is John


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 25, 2012)

jpenno said:



			JPenno is John
		
Click to expand...

Hello John, got a new motor.

Sorry, in a cockney mood.

Fish,Teetime72 - hopefully have new in the next 24 hours.

And Birchy, your not Stu - your Scott.


----------



## jpenno (Nov 25, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hello John, got a new motor.

Sorry, in a cockney mood.

Fish,Teetime72 - hopefully have new in the next 24 hours.

And Birchy, your not Stu - your Scott. 

Click to expand...

If your in a Cockney mood you should be shouting "RAFA OUT" ;-) I hope he does us a favour and makes a rediculous bid for Henderson and sells us Torres and Sturridge on the cheap


----------



## Birchy (Nov 26, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Birchy, can we try and get the following for the blog also:-

Everyone's name (alongside their forum name), always a bit awkward to say their forum name if you haven't met them before.

Put the captains names/forum names next to their course.

Cheers,ears.

To save you some time:-

Karl is karl
Junior is Andy
StuC is Stu
Qwerty is Dave
GregBWFC is Andy - figure that out
Birchy is Stu (in case you've had a few)
		
Click to expand...

No problem mate, i was gonna ask everybody if theres anything else they would like to see on there


----------



## Fish (Nov 26, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Fish - hopefully have news in the next 24 hours.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, the suspense is killing me :mmm:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 26, 2012)

Fish said:



			Cheers, the suspense is killing me :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Fish,Teetime72 - your ok for the OOM, a unanimous decision.

This is now closed at 23 people, any others will just go on a reserve list. If you can let Birchy know any relevant details for Birchy's blog.

Welcome, both of you. 

Please confirm.

LB.


----------



## Fish (Nov 26, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Fish,Teetime72 - your ok for the OOM, a unanimous decision.

This is now closed at 23 people, any others will just go on a reserve list. If you can let Birchy know any relevant details for Birchy's blog.

Welcome, both of you. 

Please confirm.

LB.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent, thank you very much, everyone :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 26, 2012)

Fish said:



			Excellent, thank you very much, everyone :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You can go to work now.....


----------



## Birchy (Nov 26, 2012)

Fish said:



			Excellent, thank you very much, everyone :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I think ive got all your details as well mate so will update the blog later.


----------



## Fish (Nov 26, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			You can go to work now.....

Click to expand...

I thought swearing wasn't allowed on a public forum, how very dare you.....


----------



## walshawwhippet (Nov 26, 2012)

Birchy said:



			No problem mate, i was gonna ask everybody if theres anything else they would like to see on there 

Click to expand...

Hi Birchy, now i can see what i'm doing and have caught up, i'm a Jimmy :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Nov 26, 2012)

walshawwhippet said:



			Hi Birchy, now i can see what i'm doing and have caught up, i'm a Jimmy :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Ok mate, cheers :thup:


----------



## Yerman (Nov 26, 2012)

Yerman -Nick - Reddish Vale GC


----------



## Birchy (Nov 26, 2012)

Yerman said:



			Yerman -Nick - Reddish Vale GC
		
Click to expand...

Ive got your details up there already mate :thup: thanks anyway


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 26, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Ive got your details up there already mate :thup: thanks anyway
		
Click to expand...

Birchy, can you also put on the blog rules that all 6 rounds must be played on or before the finals day. If people can't play the finals day, they must play that course beforehand, but not after. the trophy will be handed over on finals day, no stragglers after that.

E-mail coming the captains way tomorrow, check your e-mail and respond in the next few days, ta.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 27, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Birchy, can you also put on the blog rules that all 6 rounds must be played on or before the finals day. If people can't play the finals day, they must play that course beforehand, but not after. the trophy will be handed over on finals day, no stragglers after that.

E-mail coming the captains way tomorrow, check your e-mail and respond in the next few days, ta.
		
Click to expand...

Its 5 rounds before finals day isnt it? The 6th being final day? Also is it full handicap allowance? I will put that on there too.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 27, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Its 5 rounds before finals day isnt it? The 6th being final day? Also is it full handicap allowance? I will put that on there too.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, 6 rounds including finals day.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 16, 2012)

Well all, after many hours of discussion with the other captains, we can put more flesh on the bones of the Flat cap OOM, as follows. 

Entry fee will be Â£20 each player, which can be paid after Christmas, but before the end of February. This will be for prize money, a trophy and hopefully even polo shirts. 

I think this Â£20 will be more than offset with over Â£100 savings on the normal green fees for the six particular courses we will be playing. There may also be a topping up of prizemoney, with Birchy selling advertising space on the blog, which I think is fantastic - a real boon. 

Fixtures:- 

There are already dates for 2 of the meets, Preston in June and Reddish vale in September. We don't want to have to pay for all of them at this particular time, with xmas on the horizon, so some of the others will be sorted out in the following months. Again for people who can't make the meets, we will also be having straggler meets which can be sorted with each course's particular captain (contact details will be on the blog). 

At the moment Lee park should be holding the final in September, or if not Reddish vale. Whichever course holds the final, it is imperative that everyone either plays in the final meet, or if not before the final meet at that particular course (and also to have had their other 5 rounds). We can't have a match being played after the finals day. 

Rules:- 

These have been discussed at length, and to be honest, they were agreed unanimously. 

1. Players will play off whatever their current handicap is at the time they play their games/meets. Please keep your handicap up to date and check again before playing. 

2. All games will be played off 7/8 of their current handicap (at the time) and will be scored as stableford. 

3. We will always try to play off the same tees, i.e. if there is a meet played off the whites, we will also play straggler games off the whites (if available). If not, the difference in SSS will be taken off in points, as in if the course is SSS 72 off the whites but only 70 off the yellows, 2 points will be taken off people playing off the yellows.If there is a difference in par for a hole, this will also count,i.e.if it's a par 5 off the whites, it will be marked as a par 5, but if a par 4 off the yellows, it will be marked as a par 4. This may also be covered by SSS, but we will not try to punish twice, so please check with that captain, to make sure. I hope this all makes sense. We will try to have a mix of yellow and white tee comps. 

4. People who don't have official handicaps, will have to get them before they play one of their game. Scouser, as you donâ€™t play in comps, I suggest you hand in 3 supplementary cards in at Lee park in April, to keep your handicap up to date for at least the 2013 OOM. 

5. Qualifying scores will only count if it is designated as an official score BEFOREHAND. No retrospective scores to count. You can declare this to every courses individual captain. 

6. The highest stableford points total over the 6 rounds overall will win. 

7. No gimmees! 

Prizes/Trophies:- 

I'll be making a trophy, but will have to buy some stuff, so will take this out the fund. It will be a multi-season trophy, hopefully. I'll sort out the actual split of prize money, before the first game starts, once we have an idea of if we get any money in from the blog. It will be split to at least a 3rd and maybe even a 4th place. 

General:- 

There is a good reason why the captains only discussed rules etc, and that was because having 22 opinions would have been unmanageable, as the thread already has 34 pages, 2 other seperate threads and it has been very hard already keeping track of it. I hope the OOM carries on for season after season, and whoever takes it on next season, and any new captains will appreciate the spadework done here by Birchy (my more than able 2nd in command) and the 4 other captains. They have put in just as much effort as me over the last few weeks. Next year will have another overseer, and we may have new captains and new courses, also, and I'm sure they can make any changes they see fit. 

If captains sort a meet via an open, they will give a priority to members of the OOM initially, but only for a reasonable amount of time (say 1-2 weeks), after that it may be open to non-OOM people. Ideally if people can reply one way or the other to say yes, not at the moment, but may be a reserve, if someone drops out or no. Please answer at least. 

To play at each individual course please deal direct with that courses captain, who will arrange meets, games, collect the green fees, and collate the cards etc. 

Dress code:- 

Flat caps (and hopefully polos) are a must before and after meets, but not necessary during play. The flat caps must be supplied by yourself, the best one may even get a prize. 

We still need a great name for our brother (and sister)hood, but if not I'll just pick something, I've got in mind. Any more suggestions? 

Most of all this needs to be fun, but competitive and I hope that this is the way we will all compete. 

I hope you are happy with the above, and if there is anything important I have omitted or you would like to talk about specifically, please PM me initially, if not hopefully all will go well and lots of enjoyment and cheap golf will ensue. 

Good luck to you all, Merry Christmas and a happy new year. 

Peter (Liverbirdie).


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 16, 2012)

Well all, after many hours of discussion with the other captains, we can put more flesh on the bones of the Flat cap OOM, as follows. 

Entry fee will be Â£20 each player, which can be paid after Christmas, but before the end of February. This will be for prize money, a trophy and hopefully even polo shirts. 

I think this Â£20 will be more than offset with over Â£100 savings on the normal green fees for the six particular courses we will be playing. There may also be a topping up of prizemoney, with Birchy selling advertising space on the blog, which I think is fantastic - a real boon. 

Fixtures:- 

There are already dates for 2 of the meets, Preston in June and Reddish vale in September. We don't want to have to pay for all of them at this particular time, with xmas on the horizon, so some of the others will be sorted out in the following months. Again for people who can't make the meets, we will also be having straggler meets which can be sorted with each course's particular captain (contact details will be on the blog). 

At the moment Lee park should be holding the final in September, or if not Reddish vale. Whichever course holds the final, it is imperative that everyone either plays in the final meet, or if not before the final meet at that particular course (and also to have had their other 5 rounds). We can't have a match being played after the finals day. 

Rules:- 

These have been discussed at length, and to be honest, they were agreed unanimously. 

1. Players will play off whatever their current handicap is at the time they play their games/meets. Please keep your handicap up to date and check again before playing. 

2. All games will be played off 7/8 of their current handicap (at the time) and will be marked as stableford. 

3. We will always try to play off the same tees, i.e. if there is a meet played off the whites, we will also play straggler games off the whites (if available). If not, the difference is SSS will be taken off in points, as in if the course is SSS 72 off the whites but only 70 off the yellows, 2 points will be taken off people playing off the yellows.If there is a difference in par for a hole, this will also count,i.e.if it's a par 5 off the whites, it will be marked as a par 5, but if a par 4 off the yellows, it will be marked as a par 4. This may also be covered by SSS, but we will not try to punish twice, so please check with that captain, to make sure. I hope this all makes sense. We will try to have a mix of yellow and white tee comps. 

4. People who don't have official handicaps, will have to get them before they play one of their game. Scouser, as you donâ€™t play in comps, I suggest you hand in 3 supplementary cards in at Lee park in April, to keep your handicap up to date for at least the 2013 OOM. 

5. Qualifying scores will only count if it is designated as an official score BEFOREHAND. No retrospective scores to count. You can declare this to every courses individual captain. 

6. The highest stableford points total over the 6 rounds overall will win. 

7. No gimmees! 

Prizes/Trophies:- 

I'll be making a trophy, but will have to buy some stuff, so will take this out the fund. It will be a multi-season trophy, hopefully. I'll sort out the actual split of prize money, before the first game starts, once we have an idea of if we get any money in from the blog. It will be split to at least a 3rd and maybe even a 4th place. 

General:- 

There is a good reason why the captains only discussed rules etc, and that was because having 22 opinions would have been unmanageable, as the thread already has 36 pages, 2 other seperate threads and it has been very hard already keeping track of it. I hope the OOM carries on for season after season, and whoever takes it on next season, and any new captains will appreciate the spadework done here by Birchy (my more than able 2nd in command) and the 4 other captains. They have put in just as much effort in over the last few weeks. Next year will have another overseer, and we may have new captains and new courses, also, and I'm sure they can make any changes they see fit. 

If captains sort a meet via an open, they will give a priority to members of the OOM initially, but only for a reasonable amount of time (say 1-2 weeks), after that it may be open to non-OOM people. Ideally if people can reply one way or the other to say yes, not at the moment, but may be a reserve, if someone drops out or no. Please answer at least. 

To play at each individual course please deal direct with that courses captain, who will arrange meets, games, collect the green fees, and collate the cards etc. 

Dress code:- 

Flat caps (and hopefully polos) are a must before and after meets, but not necessary during play. The flat caps must be supplied by yourself, the best one may even get a prize. 

We still need a great name for our brother (and sister)hood, but if not I'll just pick something, I've got in mind. Any more suggestions? 

Most of all this needs to be fun, but competitive and I hope that this is the way we will all compete. 

I hope you are happy with the above, and if there is anything important I have omitted or you would like to talk about specifically, please PM me initially, if not hopefully all will go well and lots of enjoyment and cheap golf will ensue. 

Good luck to you all, Merry Christmas and a happy new year. 

Peter (Liverbirdie).


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 16, 2012)

Great post mate. Really starting to take shape now. Just a minor suggestion. If the trophy is going to be re-usable, then it might be an idea for the winner to have his/her picture taken with it, then the trophy goes home with you (or Birchy). It would be unfortunate if the winner left the forum, inadvertantly taking the trophy with them.


----------



## louise_a (Dec 17, 2012)

Great work, sounds fine to me (well I do have reservations about the flat caps)


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 17, 2012)

louise_a said:



			Great work, sounds fine to me (well I do have reservations about the flat caps)
		
Click to expand...

Ok - your other option is a fascinator.


----------



## louise_a (Dec 17, 2012)

is the flat cap our version of the trilby, the North west flat cap tour. (or even cat flap tour)


----------



## Val (Dec 17, 2012)

North West Flat Cap Tour or NWFCT - sounds good.

Good work everyone.


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 17, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Dress code:- 

Flat caps (and hopefully polos) are a must before and after meets, but not necessary during play..
		
Click to expand...

Superb, I've got a cracker lined up, and I might even pair it up with some matching braces

Thanks for getting this of the ground guys, it sounds like a fair bit of work has gone into it already.


----------



## Val (Dec 17, 2012)

Qwerty said:



			Superb, I've got a cracker lined up, and I might even pair it up with some matching braces

Thanks for getting this of the ground guys, it sounds like a fair bit of work has gone into it already.
		
Click to expand...

I've got 2 already. I'll maybe even consider a set of plus 4's, come on tour like Payne Stewart


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 17, 2012)

Valentino said:



			I've got 2 already. I'll maybe even consider a set of plus 4's, come on tour like Payne Stewart
		
Click to expand...

More like payne in the ar##. :whoo:

Tartan plus fours - you'll look like a bay city roller....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 17, 2012)

Qwerty said:



			Superb, I've got a cracker lined up, and I might even pair it up with some matching braces

Thanks for getting this of the ground guys, it sounds like a fair bit of work has gone into it already.
		
Click to expand...

Believe it or not, I've got some St.Etienne braces - I think I'll join you.


----------



## Val (Dec 17, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			More like payne in the ar##. :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Aye, all right Peter I'm not that bad :rofl:

I think you can say arse, or can you only say in the same sentence as Ennis?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 17, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Aye, all right Peter I'm not that bad :rofl:

I think you can say arse, or can you only say in the same sentence as Ennis?
		
Click to expand...

Ooh, yes please.:thup:


----------



## Scouser (Dec 18, 2012)

oooh I have seen two possibilities that are no were near my golfing capabilities. ... haha


----------



## Fish (Dec 19, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			If the trophy is going to be re-usable, then it might be an idea for the winner to have his/her picture taken with it, then the trophy goes home with you (or Birchy). It would be unfortunate if the winner left the forum, inadvertantly taking the trophy with them.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think that would be an issue as long as personal details are obtained, I think everyone is adult enough to understand their responsibilities.

I currently have the H4H Trophy won at Blackmoor which has a rare golf ball mounted on it by GoKart.  However, what would be nice is if you do win and then when you have to hand in your trophy the following year, you have something as a memento still to show you won the competition liked an etched pint glass etc.  When I hand in my trophy back next year for the H4H meet, I haven't got anything left to show I won. I did receive many other prizes but there in use, balls, bag, video etc, as such I am having the trophy copied myself.  Just a thought!

Can't wait to dress up like a Northerner and see Martin in plus fours   really looking forward to this now and meeting you all.

Well done


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 19, 2012)

Fish said:



			Can't wait to dress up like a Northerner
		
Click to expand...

These guys have got the right idea

Im thinking something like this teamed up with some White Dryjoys:thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 19, 2012)

We're gonna look like the Mumford and Sons fan club. Can't wait. I've got a nice flat cap, cream shirt, brown waistcoat combo.


----------



## Fish (Dec 19, 2012)

Off to the charity shop, reckon I can get kitted out fully in their for very little :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 19, 2012)

Fish said:



			Off to the charity shop, reckon I can get kitted out fully in their for very little :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Rumour has it, you've got a store card for Oxfam amyway.


----------



## Fish (Dec 19, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Rumour has it, you've got a store card for Oxfam amyway. 

Click to expand...

Nope, its Help The Aged, I'm investing in my future


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 19, 2012)

Fish said:



			Nope, its Help The Aged, I'm investing in my future 

Click to expand...

Good stuff, Scouser's got a storecard for the pet foundation. Investing in a future partner.....


----------



## Scouser (Dec 19, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Good stuff, Scouser's got a storecard for the pet foundation. Investing in a future partner.....
		
Click to expand...

harsh .... 

you with the heart foundation


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 19, 2012)

Scouser said:



			harsh .... 

you with the heart foundation 

Click to expand...

Touche!


----------



## louise_a (Dec 19, 2012)

I dont fancy dressing up as a Lancashire Hotpot, could do a Hilda Ogden though




not sure if hairnets and rollers are allowed on the course though.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi fellow GMNWOoM'ers. Just a heads up. Theres a 4ball gents open at my place on June 16th. Obviously its not a GMNWOoM qualifier, but I thought I would throw it out there and see if anyone fancied a knock. It's in June, so we should be just about back on proper greens by then .. My course is here ----> http://www.gathurstgc.co.uk  Apologies for the website...


----------



## Scouser (Dec 21, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Hi fellow GMNWOoM'ers. Just a heads up. Theres a 4ball gents open at my place on June 16th. Obviously its not a GMNWOoM qualifier, but I thought I would throw it out there and see if anyone fancied a knock. It's in June, so we should be just about back on proper greens by then .. My course is here ----> http://www.gathurstgc.co.uk  Apologies for the website...
		
Click to expand...


thought u were leaving there ...


----------



## Fish (Dec 21, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Hi fellow GMNWOoM'ers. Just a heads up. Theres a 4ball gents open at my place on June 16th. Obviously its not a GMNWOoM qualifier, but I thought I would throw it out there and see if anyone fancied a knock. It's in June, so we should be just about back on proper greens by then .. My course is here ----> http://www.gathurstgc.co.uk  Apologies for the website...
		
Click to expand...

As its a Sunday I would be OK for making up a 4 ball.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 21, 2012)

Scouser said:



			thought u were leaving there ...
		
Click to expand...

It's like herding cats trying to get my playing partners to make a decision mate.. Its not helped by the fact that we haven't played for 2 weeks as the course is under 6" of mud... Up to now, all i've managed to get them to commit to is that it definately wont be Houghwood as its too hilly for 1 of them. Chorley is still a possibility, but 1 of the guys lives the other side of Wigan ATM and it would mean 30 minutes from door to tee. Arley (Wigan GC) is in my thinking, but they still want a grand joining fee.. I might take the Stuart C approach and just drive over to S&A on my own...


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 21, 2012)

Fish said:



			As its a Sunday I would be OK for making up a 4 ball.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Fish...
BTW, your new avatar reminds me of a friends band back in my school days. They were called Puking fish (nice, I know), and it was a fish just like yours (but puking obviously).... Good memories...


----------



## Scouser (Dec 21, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			drive over to S&A on my own...
		
Click to expand...

I don't think u will be on your own somehow .... I for one would give u a lift .... one good favour and all that :rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 21, 2012)

Scouser said:



			I don't think u will be on your own somehow .... I for one would give u a lift .... one good favour and all that :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

 Aaaah, genuine friendship! Who knew that all it would take was a guest rate at one of the best courses in the Country....


----------



## Scouser (Dec 21, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Aaaah, genuine friendship! Who knew that all it would take was a guest rate at one of the best courses in the Country....
		
Click to expand...

to clarify there is nothing genuine about my offer it is blatant .....


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 21, 2012)

Scouser said:



			to clarify there is nothing genuine about my offer it is blatant ..... 

Click to expand...

Jeez, I can't even make friends when offering bribes... I bet my mum had to wipe pedigree chum behind my ears just to get the dog to play with me...


----------



## Scouser (Dec 21, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Jeez, I can't even make friends when offering bribes... I bet my mum had to wipe pedigree chum behind my ears just to get the dog to play with me...
		
Click to expand...

at least it was behind your ears LB'S mum had to wipe it on his ........


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 21, 2012)

Scouser said:



			at least it was behind your ears LB'S mum had to wipe it on his ........
		
Click to expand...

Where's a Mod when you need one. That mental picture is going to be stuck in my head all day...


----------



## Scouser (Dec 21, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Where's a Mod when you need one. That mental picture is going to be stuck in my head all day...
		
Click to expand...

what are you talking about his hands aren't that bad...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 21, 2012)

Scouser said:



			what are you talking about his hands aren't that bad...
		
Click to expand...

I once seen a video with a woman, an alsatian and whipped cream......obviously she wasn't popular either.....maybe I'm missing something......


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 27, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Well all, after many hours of discussion with the other captains, we can put more flesh on the bones of the Flat cap OOM, as follows. 

Entry fee will be Â£20 each player, which can be paid after Christmas, but before the end of February. This will be for prize money, a trophy and hopefully even polo shirts. 

I think this Â£20 will be more than offset with over Â£100 savings on the normal green fees for the six particular courses we will be playing. There may also be a topping up of prizemoney, with Birchy selling advertising space on the blog, which I think is fantastic - a real boon. 

Fixtures:- 

There are already dates for 2 of the meets, Preston in June and Reddish vale in September. We don't want to have to pay for all of them at this particular time, with xmas on the horizon, so some of the others will be sorted out in the following months. Again for people who can't make the meets, we will also be having straggler meets which can be sorted with each course's particular captain (contact details will be on the blog). 

At the moment Lee park should be holding the final in September, or if not Reddish vale. Whichever course holds the final, it is imperative that everyone either plays in the final meet, or if not before the final meet at that particular course (and also to have had their other 5 rounds). We can't have a match being played after the finals day. 

Rules:- 

These have been discussed at length, and to be honest, they were agreed unanimously. 

1. Players will play off whatever their current handicap is at the time they play their games/meets. Please keep your handicap up to date and check again before playing. 

2. All games will be played off 7/8 of their current handicap (at the time) and will be scored as stableford. 

3. We will always try to play off the same tees, i.e. if there is a meet played off the whites, we will also play straggler games off the whites (if available). If not, the difference in SSS will be taken off in points, as in if the course is SSS 72 off the whites but only 70 off the yellows, 2 points will be taken off people playing off the yellows.If there is a difference in par for a hole, this will also count,i.e.if it's a par 5 off the whites, it will be marked as a par 5, but if a par 4 off the yellows, it will be marked as a par 4. This may also be covered by SSS, but we will not try to punish twice, so please check with that captain, to make sure. I hope this all makes sense. We will try to have a mix of yellow and white tee comps. 

4. People who don't have official handicaps, will have to get them before they play one of their game. Scouser, as you donâ€™t play in comps, I suggest you hand in 3 supplementary cards in at Lee park in April, to keep your handicap up to date for at least the 2013 OOM. 

5. Qualifying scores will only count if it is designated as an official score BEFOREHAND. No retrospective scores to count. You can declare this to every courses individual captain. 

6. The highest stableford points total over the 6 rounds overall will win. 

7. No gimmees! 

Prizes/Trophies:- 

I'll be making a trophy, but will have to buy some stuff, so will take this out the fund. It will be a multi-season trophy, hopefully. I'll sort out the actual split of prize money, before the first game starts, once we have an idea of if we get any money in from the blog. It will be split to at least a 3rd and maybe even a 4th place. 

General:- 

There is a good reason why the captains only discussed rules etc, and that was because having 22 opinions would have been unmanageable, as the thread already has 34 pages, 2 other seperate threads and it has been very hard already keeping track of it. I hope the OOM carries on for season after season, and whoever takes it on next season, and any new captains will appreciate the spadework done here by Birchy (my more than able 2nd in command) and the 4 other captains. They have put in just as much effort as me over the last few weeks. Next year will have another overseer, and we may have new captains and new courses, also, and I'm sure they can make any changes they see fit. 

If captains sort a meet via an open, they will give a priority to members of the OOM initially, but only for a reasonable amount of time (say 1-2 weeks), after that it may be open to non-OOM people. Ideally if people can reply one way or the other to say yes, not at the moment, but may be a reserve, if someone drops out or no. Please answer at least. 

To play at each individual course please deal direct with that courses captain, who will arrange meets, games, collect the green fees, and collate the cards etc. 

Dress code:- 

Flat caps (and hopefully polos) are a must before and after meets, but not necessary during play. The flat caps must be supplied by yourself, the best one may even get a prize. 

We still need a great name for our brother (and sister)hood, but if not I'll just pick something, I've got in mind. Any more suggestions? 

Most of all this needs to be fun, but competitive and I hope that this is the way we will all compete. 

I hope you are happy with the above, and if there is anything important I have omitted or you would like to talk about specifically, please PM me initially, if not hopefully all will go well and lots of enjoyment and cheap golf will ensue. 

Good luck to you all, Merry Christmas and a happy new year. 

Peter (Liverbirdie).
		
Click to expand...

Well kidders, just an update (well I want your money,really).

I hope everyone who put there name down is still game, but to check, if everyone can still say aye, as some haven't been on the forum for a while.

I'm starting to get the trophy sorted and I'm having to lay out, so I need the entrance fee for prize money and the trophy, and as a commitment to the OOM. If people can give it to me at the first meet, which is only 3 weeks away. If people can't attend the first one, please PM me and I'll give you my bank details.

If not, I'll send one reminder via PM and if no word from someone I'll presume you aren't going to enter. Then your place will be offered to any reserves or newly interested people, if there are any.

I'm not trying to be pushy but 3 weeks for someone to say aye and/or pay the money is enough IMHO. Then we can get down to the enjoyment part of it.

Flat caps/mad hats are a must when attending meets/playing your official card. So get down the Oxfam or loan one of your grandad!

Anynway Stu, as a betting man what would your placepot be? Junior, Birchy,Qwerty - you'd be lucky to get evens!!

I've got Lee park sorted for Saturday 9th September for finals day (1 week after Reddish vale).

Just one question - green fee is Â£25 (normally Â£40 of a Saturday without a member)

3 food options - 
Â£30 green fee and includes a bowl of scouse afterwards.
Â£35 green fee and includes a sausage butty/tea beforehand and curry and rice afterwards
Â£25 - no food.


So give me an aye, and let me know food options.

I can't wait.

LB


----------



## Scouser (Mar 27, 2013)

AYE..... How much for just food


----------



## jpenno (Mar 27, 2013)

Aye handicap sorted currently 19 but hoping to reduce that ;-) 

Sausage butty and scouse would be better 

Just a thought about finals day would it be moved if the mighty reds are at home on the Saturday?


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 27, 2013)

aye and i also want to try this scouse stuff!  i was in a house and the woman was brewing something lovely up. i asked what it was and she said scouse. she said i could of had some but it wasnt ready and i had to leave.

so put me down for OOM, scouse and ill get a flat cap from my pop when i back home at easter!!  

bring it  on chaps !!   how many flat caps are in the ring ?


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 27, 2013)

Aye-  and I'll try the bowl of Scouse.  I had no idea what it was  but Ive just checked a recipe and it sounds like my kinda thing :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Mar 27, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Aye-  and I'll try the bowl of Scouse.  I had no idea what it was  but Ive just checked a recipe and it sounds like my kinda thing :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Is it not lobbies where u come from


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 27, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Is it not lobbies where u come from
		
Click to expand...

  I havnt heard of lobbies mate.  I thought about googling it but I was worried about what I'd find.


----------



## Scouser (Mar 27, 2013)

Hot pot then.... No wait aren't they a group


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 27, 2013)

jpenno said:



			Aye handicap sorted currently 19 but hoping to reduce that ;-) 

Sausage butty and scouse would be better 

Just a thought about finals day would it be moved if the mighty reds are at home on the Saturday?
		
Click to expand...

I picked an international weekend, just in case.:thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 27, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Hot pot then.... No wait aren't they a group
		
Click to expand...

Ive just looked it up.  it sounds like some kind of Lancashire Freestyle Broth....


----------



## jpenno (Mar 27, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I picked an international weekend, just in case.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good choice, England will be out that weekend with Roy's wonderful array of tactics


----------



## Scouser (Mar 27, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Lancashire Freestyle Broth....
		
Click to expand...

3 words that should never be in the same sentence let alone next to each other :rofl:


----------



## louise_a (Mar 27, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Ive just looked it up.  it sounds like some kind of Lancashire Freestyle Broth....
		
Click to expand...

love it! made me really LOL.

I am up for some scouse


----------



## peterlav (Mar 27, 2013)

Still up for OOM, hope there will be crusty bread supplied with the scouse


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 27, 2013)

Lobbys it is. Or Preyter pie as we call it o'er here in Wigan. Beltin with some red cabbage and some pickles. 

Will check my diary when I get back. I suspect that I'm working but i might be able to move a few things round and if I tee off later then I should be ok.


----------



## jpenno (Mar 27, 2013)

louise_a said:



			love it! made me really LOL.

I am up for some scouse
		
Click to expand...

There's a joke in there about John Terry's mum but I would get banned and not be able to play the nwoom


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 28, 2013)

jpenno said:



			There's a joke in there about John Terry's mum but I would get banned and not be able to play the nwoom
		
Click to expand...

Mate, being banned wouldn't stop you from playing in the nwoom, in fact. We'd probably make you honorary captain......


----------



## jpenno (Mar 28, 2013)

Not worth the risk - I am sue liver bird will know the song


----------



## Fish (Mar 28, 2013)

Aye/Scouse 

No JT jokes in my company please :smirk:


----------



## Val (Mar 28, 2013)

9th Sept? A Monday?

Assume you mean 7th Sept


----------



## Birchy (Mar 28, 2013)

6inchcup  
Birchy (Scott)  19 Hcap
Bluewolf (Danny)  11 Hcap
Fish (Robin)  23 Hcap
GaryinDerry (Gary)  9 Hcap
GJ Bike (Graham)  13 Hcap
Gregbwfc (Andy)  13 Hcap
JPenno (John) 19 Hcap
Junior (Andy)  11 Hcap
Karl 102 (Karl)  17 Hcap
Liverbirdie (Peter)  7 Hcap
Louisea (Louise)  19 Hcap
NWJocko (Iain)  7 Hcap
Peterlav (Peter)  6 Hcap
Qwerty (Dave)  9 Hcap
Scouser (Ian)  24 Hcap
Splashtryagain (Andy)  5 Hcap
StuC (Stu)  18 Hcap
Thepodgster (Steve)  21 Hcap
Valentino (Martin) 15 Hcap
Walshawwhippet (Jimmy)  28 Hcap
Yerman (Nick) 16 Hcap 

Thats the list ive got of runners & riders. People who ive not heard from or seen a post for in a while are:-

6inchcup
Splashtryagain
Walshawhippet

I think the rest i have spoken to reasonably recently and mentioned the OOM etc.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 28, 2013)

Valentino said:



			9th Sept? A Monday?

Assume you mean 7th Sept 

Click to expand...

Yep, well checked Val.

*Its is the 7th September.*


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 28, 2013)

Fish said:



			Aye/Scouse 

No JT jokes in my company please :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Apparently she loves the scouse ............also.


----------



## 6inchcup (Mar 28, 2013)

Birchy said:



			6inchcup  
Birchy (Scott)  19 Hcap
Bluewolf (Danny)  11 Hcap
Fish (Robin)  23 Hcap
GaryinDerry (Gary)  9 Hcap
GJ Bike (Graham)  13 Hcap
Gregbwfc (Andy)  13 Hcap
JPenno (John) 19 Hcap
Junior (Andy)  11 Hcap
Karl 102 (Karl)  17 Hcap
Liverbirdie (Peter)  7 Hcap
Louisea (Louise)  19 Hcap
NWJocko (Iain)  7 Hcap
Peterlav (Peter)  6 Hcap
Qwerty (Dave)  9 Hcap
Scouser (Ian)  24 Hcap
Splashtryagain (Andy)  5 Hcap
StuC (Stu)  18 Hcap
Thepodgster (Steve)  21 Hcap
Valentino (Martin) 15 Hcap
Walshawwhippet (Jimmy)  28 Hcap
Yerman (Nick) 16 Hcap 

Thats the list ive got of runners & riders. People who ive not heard from or seen a post for in a while are:-

6inchcup
Splashtryagain
Walshawhippet

I think the rest i have spoken to reasonably recently and mentioned the OOM etc.
		
Click to expand...

im still here and still up for the challenge,going to be on a revised h/c of 14


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 28, 2013)

Aye, will try Scouse.

I haven't arranged any games for this yet, best get my digit out........


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 28, 2013)

Birchy said:



			6inchcup  
Birchy (Scott)  19 Hcap
Bluewolf (Danny)  11 Hcap
Fish (Robin)  23 Hcap
GaryinDerry (Gary)  9 Hcap
GJ Bike (Graham)  13 Hcap
Gregbwfc (Andy)  13 Hcap
JPenno (John) 19 Hcap
Junior (Andy)  11 Hcap
Karl 102 (Karl)  17 Hcap
Liverbirdie (Peter)  7 Hcap
Louisea (Louise)  19 Hcap
NWJocko (Iain)  7 Hcap
Peterlav (Peter)  6 Hcap
Qwerty (Dave)  9 Hcap
Scouser (Ian)  24 Hcap
Splashtryagain (Andy)  5 Hcap
StuC (Stu)  18 Hcap
Thepodgster (Steve)  21 Hcap
Valentino (Martin) 15 Hcap
Walshawwhippet (Jimmy)  28 Hcap
Yerman (Nick) 16 Hcap 

Thats the list ive got of runners & riders. People who ive not heard from or seen a post for in a while are:-

6inchcup
Splashtryagain
Walshawhippet

I think the rest i have spoken to reasonably recently and mentioned the OOM etc.
		
Click to expand...

Splashtryagain, Walshawhippet - Are you still up for this?

Please confirm, ta.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 28, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



Splashtryagain, Walshawhippet - Are you still up for this?

Please confirm, ta.
		
Click to expand...

Walshawhippet hasnt been online since 3rd of december. Not sure if we will hear from him anytime soon by the look of it.

Thinking back Im sure i saw splash on here the other day i think on the mizuno ball thread so he will probably see this when hes next on i imagine.


----------



## gregbwfc (Mar 29, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Walshawhippet hasnt been online since 3rd of december. Not sure if we will hear from him anytime soon by the look of it.

Thinking back Im sure i saw splash on here the other day i think on the mizuno ball thread so he will probably see this when hes next on i imagine.
		
Click to expand...

Walshaw has sent me the money for playing at Preston I'm sure so he's booked on for that.
Guess it's wait and see.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 29, 2013)

try a private message. they may get an email to their phones telling them they have a PM.


----------



## Karl102 (Mar 29, 2013)

walshawhippet is my partner in the Preston OPen.... Please get in touch... my game in tatters, i need the help!!!


----------



## Karl102 (Mar 31, 2013)

Any news from him yet Pete?!?


----------



## Birchy (Mar 31, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Any news from him yet Pete?!?
		
Click to expand...

Ive not heard anything from him yet. Will be suprised after being off here so long. Maybe hes forgot about coming on here?


----------



## Karl102 (Mar 31, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Ive not heard anything from him yet. Will be suprised after being off here so long. Maybe hes forgot about coming on here?
		
Click to expand...

Will send him a pm... Otherwise I will need a new partner!!!


----------



## Birchy (Mar 31, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Will send him a pm... Otherwise I will need a new partner!!!
		
Click to expand...

Worth one last shot mate. If hes not responded by time Bolton old links kicks off then we will have to look at alternatives :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 31, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Worth one last shot mate. If hes not responded by time Bolton old links kicks off then we will have to look at alternatives :thup:
		
Click to expand...

After sending both lads PM's, Splashtryagain has said he wont be competing, had a PM from him, appreciate his honesty.

Walshawwhippet - haven't heard anything, has anyone got his moby - if so give him a bell.


----------



## Val (Apr 1, 2013)

Lads, im in for Sept 7th.

I assume a bowl of scouse is what we know as Stovies?


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 1, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			After sending both lads PM's, Splashtryagain has said he wont be competing, had a PM from him, appreciate his honesty.

Walshawwhippet - haven't heard anything, has anyone got his moby - if so give him a bell.
		
Click to expand...

No mate... Sent him a pm, but no reply! Looks like am on the look out for a new partner!!


----------



## Fish (Apr 1, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Lads, im in for Sept 7th.

I assume a bowl of scouse is what we know as Stovies?
		
Click to expand...


Never heard of either, is it Bubble & Squeak?


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 1, 2013)

god you lot know nowt
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scouse_(food)


----------



## Fish (Apr 1, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			god you lot know nowt
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scouse_(food)

Click to expand...

Why didn't they just say, stew 

PS, Super Blues


----------



## Val (Apr 1, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			god you lot know nowt
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scouse_(food)

Click to expand...


I was right, Stovies

:whoo:


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 1, 2013)

Fish said:



			Why didn't they just say, stew 

PS, Super Blues 

Click to expand...

Proper scouse should be made with lamb.


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 1, 2013)

back in my army days as a chef we used to use a scouse roux

normal roux is butter & flour, scouse one is tap water and flour


----------



## Fish (Apr 1, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			back in my army days as a chef we used to use a scouse roux

normal roux is butter & flour, scouse one is tap water and flour 

Click to expand...

That's why the Basics brand is Red & White :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 1, 2013)

Fish said:



			That's why the Basics brand is Red & White :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Me and Stu know the steward well. Don't skit the scouse too much, or extra ingredients may be added.


----------



## gregbwfc (Apr 2, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			No mate... Sent him a pm, but no reply! Looks like am on the look out for a new partner!!
		
Click to expand...

Let us know how that goes Karl.
The lad has paid for Preston so if anyone else can step up, I just need to change the name.
Hope he comes, be a shame if folk start dropping out of the OOM.


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 9, 2013)

Anybody heard from Walshawwhippet yet? I have had no reply....


----------



## Birchy (Apr 9, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Anybody heard from Walshawwhippet yet? I have had no reply....
		
Click to expand...

No mate. LB has pm'd him twice as well. I think we are opening up for replacements soonish if we dont hear from him.


----------

